# Anyone about to start tx?



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Just wondered if there were any other golden oldies who were about to start tx in the next month or so?  It would be great to have/give some support to some fellow buddies.

I have my appointment in Brussels next week (I live in Luxembourg) and am hoping to be able to start d/regging for my 4th tx soon afterwards.  I managed to get pregnant on my third attempt (FET) back in March, got my BFP the day before my 40th birthday (!) but sadly miscarried in week 7.  We have since changed consultant as I found out that the clinic I had been going to had the most appalling statistics ever and it's taken us nearly six months to go through the tests, get over the m/c etc.

Just can't wait to start again, it's been so hard waiting all this time, especially as I feel like I've got Big Ben strapped to my heart but just praying we'll be given the go ahead next week.

Really hoping there are some buddies to chat to  
Lots of love
Allison xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Allison
I remember you from when we were cycling at the same time last year.  I am really sorry to hear about your miscarriage but glad to hear that you have now got yourself sorted out with a new clinic and that you are about to get started again. I can't be a cycle buddy for you as our third IVF attempt resulted in a BFP (our first ever in 9.5 years ttc) in June this year (I still can't believe it although we obviously still have a long way to go) but please keep me posted and I'm here to chat if you want.  Sending you lots and lots of good luck wishes.

Ellie


----------



## allison kate

Hi Ellie


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What wonderful news to hear and I'll be keeping everything crossed that you'll be holding your little bundle of joy in your arms before long.  

I'm feeling positive about the new clinic and my chances (at least I now know I can get pregnant)  I just want to get started, you know how the waiting is....very frustrating.  At least I've managed to get my FSH levels down tp 5.8 from 9 last year so I know my body is raring to go!

Let's keep in touch and then I can see your bump getting bigger   (and mine too hopefully!)

Lots of love
Allison xx


----------



## MelMac

Allison Kate, 
I am about to start d/regging on the 4th and so is ktc we are both in the thread for ARGC, you are very welcome to join us for your journey if you like.
you can find us on IVF General Chit Chat for the UK, then ARGC.

Wishing you all the very best.
Mel


----------



## Jo

Allison
I know we cycled once before together, just want to wish you lots of luck for your next cycle, may all your dreams come true 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Sorry I'm only just getting back to you but we've been up to see to the PIL for a long weekend and just got back this evening.

Jo...hi, lovely to hear from you, yes we cycled together last Oct/Nov last year, didn't we.  I saw your ticker and want to wish you all the luck in the world that you will find a darling boy or girl to give a wonderful home to very soon    

Mel....hi and the very best of luck tomorrow with your cycle starting      I do so hope this will be the one for you.  Thank you for the invitation to  join ARGC thread, if you don't mind I'll wait and see what happens with my appointment this week before I pop on and say hello.  Is this your first time at ARGC?  After my m/c in March I got all the details and thought about coming for an appointment but it's just a bit far for me to get over for all the check ups.  I know they have an amazing reputation so you must be in good hands.

Lovely to hear from you girls
Allison xxxxxxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Allison Kate, 
I didn't realise it had been so long since I had checked this thread, sorry for the delay.  How did you get on at your appointment?  It is my first time at ARGC, I was at Holly House in Essex before that for three BFN   .  Thank you for your best wished and here is   for you too.
Take care and good luck
Mel
x


----------



## allison kate

hi Mel 

Lovely to hear from you, hunni!  Hope everything is going well, you must be starting to stim soon, I think.  

Well my appointment went really well and as soon as AF shows up, in about two weeks time, I'll be starting with a short protocol.  So it looks as though we'll be tx'ing almost at the same time.  SO relieved to be starting again and really excited.  Their statistics look great for 40-43 year olds, for 4th tx, which is what I'm on as well the stats are about 45%.  They're letting me put three back as well and will try and take them to blasts if at all possible.  

Anyway, let me know how you're doing hunni  
Much love
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Alison

I'm so glad your appointment went well, it does sound like we will be on a similar route doesn't it, I shall have to keep you posted.  I have no sign of A/F just yet but apparently it does get delayed with the d/regging    .

Those stats sound great don't they, that's good news as is the 3 put backs too.     , hopefully the clinic will suggest that to me this time too.  I'd love mine to get to Blast stage, they never have before but fingers crossed for this time. 
Take care
Mel x


----------



## allison kate

hi Mel 

Let me know if you want an AF dance!!!  The witch is such a bug*er at hiding when you really want her but I'm sure she'll be here soon and you can start stabbing yourself!!!

Speak to the clinic about putting three back as the stats are so much better if you can have more.  I haven't gone to blast before but hopefully this time my embies will be strong enough to make the grade.  I'm off tomorrow to get the prescription for my drugs and can't wait to see them lined up in the fridge.  Forget milk, butter, eggs and cream buns, I just want my drugs  

Hope the d'regging isn't getting you down too much  
Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Allison  

I'll have an AF dance please, I have felt really rough all day today, so with any luck AF might be coming, but everylittle helps  

I will speak to the clinic about three,   fingers crossed as it's our 4th time they may say yes.

You did make me laugh about the drugs in the fridge     I've still got a couple of Gonal F pens in my fridge, I know that I am not going to use them, but as I don't currently have a sharps box I've just kept them there.   

Do you know roughly what date you are due to start tx? You will be even more excited to get going once you have your "fix" in the fridge!
Take care
Mel


----------



## allison kate

ohhhh best of luck with the phone call hunni and finger crossed they say yes!

Here's a dance for you                   

Should hopefully be starting at the end of next week, AF is always a bit all over the place but funnily enough, since my m/c I seem to have got more regular!  I'm hoping it will be here next Friday.  Off to get my fridge full now  

Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Thank you very much for the AF dance, it's great    .  It's still holding out on me though.

They do say that once you have been pg that your body sort of settles down and that also, period pains become less and so on.  

I hope you managed to fill your fridge with lots of goodies, keep me posted on how things are going.
Take care Love
Mel x


----------



## Anne_7

Ha ha.... I have found you here 

Allison -  I have sent you a PM.  Saw your post and decided to post in the over 40's.  Looks like we will be cycling together again.  AF arrived this week and I am now sniffing of to see the doc on Monday to see when I start stimming.  

Have been doing reflexology, massage, herbal tonic for the last month and just started acupuncture.  I'm going to make this my last full cycle, which will be my 5th.  I also had a hysteroscopy last cycle along with a d&c in which they remove a polyp of 5 mm, they don't think a polyp of that size would make any difference in the result.  But, if anyone knows different please share with me.

Now here is a AF dance for you          

Love, Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Anne hunni    hi there......  I'll send you a IM

Mel....has she arrived yet?

A xxxxx


----------



## sue93

hi there all of you - can I gatecrash your thread please?

Was planning on a Oct/Nov tx but suddenly 2 days ago there was a change of plan and am suddenly started. Rather in shock about it all (but very pleased not to be waiting another 4 long weeks).

Have had the burselin this morning, onto puregon this eve - back for scan on monday and if I'm lucky enough to produce anything they are thinking EC the monday after. Fingers crossed...

V interested what you said about AF post-m/c mel - the 2 af's i've had since have been very heavy but no pain at all (unlike before the pg when they were hellish). Well at least I got something out of it then...!

good luck to all of you - anyone else out there doing the strange down-regging and stimming at the same time thing?

Sue
xx


----------



## allison kate

Ohhhh  the very best of luck SUE!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow how great to suddenly find you don't have to wait another four weeks, you must be really pleased.  Hopefully I won't be far behind you!!!

I'm on short protocol too, normally I have long protocol so I'm looking forward to not having to d/reg.  I inject puregon for six days and then inject Orgalutran to surpress my LH surge.  I think I'll be a pin cushion by the end of it   

Good luck with the stabbing tonight    

Much love
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

thanks Allison - yes, it's really odd. My last ivf kept getting delayed due to cysts so I'm more used to it being put back than pulled forward!

We were going to do next month as DP is on hols at the moment (with 90 year old ma!) and was due to be away at the crucial time. But AF was 5 days late which altho an almighty pain (in terms of getting my hopes up), I suddenly realised meant he would be back for the important days. Rang the clinic thinking they'd say no way at such short notice, and bingo, next day here i am. Very odd indeed (but as you say, very nice!).

There wasn't any cysts at all during the scan (which is a first) so I'm being ridiculously optimistic (which isn't normal for me at all). Am always scared if I hope for the best it will be an awful disappointment...

Glad you're on a short protocol too - i really don't understand how they decide which they do but am happy that it's quick! I'm doing puregon for 6 days, then they are adding menopur to the mix (cocktail!) to try to get a better number of eggs (only 2 last time). Fingers crossed... 

anyway, best be getting on with work to pay for all these drugs...

Sue xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Allison
No, it's still not here, I'm afraid,  I rang the clinic yesterday to ask them if I was odd, and they said no, so that is good.  How are you, any sign?  What will you do when AF arrives, do you have to go to Brussels straight away or can you have your bloods done here?

Hi Sue, Here is lots of   for you best of luck.
Love Mel
x


----------



## allison kate

Hi Mel and Sue


Mel...here's to the old witch.  Wear some white trousers hunni, that's bound to have her on her way   

Sue...hope the stabbing went well  last night.  Timing can be soooooooo difficult.  DH is due to be at a conference the week of EC but I've told him that I've waited six months to get to this stage and I aint waiting any longer!!!!!!!  Not sure how he'll break it to work if he has to be up in Brussels with me but for once I need him more than work does  

Luckily all my bloods and ultrasounds are done by my con in Luxembourg and then we fax the results up to Brussels and they ring later n the day to sort out dosages.  We only have to be there for EC and ET, which saves a few treks up and down the motorway!

It's great to have some fellow buddies to cycle with.  I don't fancy gong on the main cycle board this time, find it far tooooo depressing so it's lovely to have you girls  

Take care for now
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

hi Mel and Allison,

Oh Mel, what a pain. It's so awful that it never arrives when we actually want it. very cruel I always think. Good that the clinic says its normal tho. Will keep fingers crossed it arrives...

Blimey Allison, a jetsetting (well, trains anyway) tx then. I hadn't realised where you were living. Good that you only need to do the journey for EC and ET tho. Know exactly what you mean about the youngsters boards - can hardly bear to read them sometimes.

Well I've already made a cod's ear of my tx. Have somehow managed to not listen properly and started the puregon a day early last night (should have been this evening, apparently). Part of me wants to blame the nurse who gave me the instructions, but I honestly do suspect it was me not listening properly (if there was a smily for HEAD IN HANDS it would be here now!). Nurse was v reassuring just now that it wouldn't be a problem, but am now feeling I've jinxed my already ridiculously low chances... Oh what a joy. It's supposed to start day 3 of cycle, and i did it end of day 2 (altho had spotting for a few days before i actually started, so maybe that will make up for it... how desperate am i?)

oh and i also managed to spray £50 worth of drugs across the bedroom, narrowly missing the dog, so am now going to have to drive to eastbourne again to get a top up... Is this one doomed

Over and out - fingers crossed for you both - mine can only get better...!

Sue
xx


----------



## allison kate

Oh Gawd Sue, it sounds like you've been having a right time with the meds.  Lucky it missed the dog hunni, you might have ended up with a HUGE litter of puppies.  DON'T worry about injecting a day early, I start injecting on Day Two so it can't be a problem and I can only think it will give your follies an extra boost.  If when you have your first scan they think you are too far stimulated then they will just adjust the dosage.  Best of luck hunni and breathe in some lovely sea air while you're in Eastborne  

Mel....thinking of you hunni....here's a dance              

Love and   to you both
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

thank SO MUCH Allison - you have no idea how much that has helped. Will inhale deeply for us all in eastbourne (and thank god the mutt is even further past it than me...!)

Also joining in the AF dance for you Mel!

xxx


----------



## druzy

Just saw your posts Sue and wanted to say good luck for this cycle and also too Alison and Mel too....

It's good that you got to start.  I'm also thinking that I will try and start my FET at my next cycle which could be beginning of Oct, just when I get back from holiday, unless everything is early in which case I'll be in Sicily with DH and me mum so won't be able to!  Rather dreading transporting the frosties up to London, it just all seems so logistically complicated on top of everything else and was actually trying to mentally wriggle out of it and do the frosties at my old clinic and only go to the Lister is I need a fresh cycle but have swung back round again now and will be going to the Lister for the frozen one too!  - that was interesting reading wasn't it!

Sorry to hear you've been having a bit of struggle with the drugs - I expect you'll be ok having started the puregon on day 2, I normally do that too.  Be interesting to see how mixing the menopur in later goes - sounds like your consultant has given it plenty of thought so that's good  

Best of British!

love Druzy xx


----------



## sue93

hi there Alison, Mel, Druzy

Have calmed down a bit on the early start business. Rang clinic and asked them to let me know if they thought there was any chance of it reducing my already ridiculously slim chances of success, they should let me know and i'd call it a day on this one. No word from them so am assuming full steam ahead. Managed to do all injections at the right time and avoiding the hound, so things are looking up...

Hi druzy - nice to hear from you love. I'm not surprised you're dreading the frostie transport (sorry if I made light of it in another thread - sometimes I don't know when not to try to make a joke of everything). I know i would feel exactly the same, another thing to worry about and sort and get right. I think you've made the right decision about the Lister - if you're going to move clinic then probably best to get on with it or you'll keep thinking 'should i have'... Crossed fingers your AF decides to wait until you're back from sicily (mmmm... lovely to be there tho). Enjoy the holiday and try to relax (so easy to say - not sure I've managed it for the past 5 years...)

Lots of love and AFs to those waiting

Sue
xx


----------



## MelMac

Blimey Ladies, I've only been away a day and I have missed so much      .

Thank you sooooo much for your AF dances they finally worked yesterday     . I'm off to my scan, bloods and drug collection on Monday.

Allison, How are you, has your AF arrived yet? It is good that your clinic are happy for you to only go twice, it would be a bit of a nightmare if you had to go several times a week. 

Sue, please don't worry about the drugs being taken a day early, on my last cycle I started mine on day two, like Allsion and Druzy. I bet your dog is steering clear every time you head for the fridge though    .

Druzy, I've never managed to get to the   stage, how do you transport them from one place to another?  I hope you have a great holiday, I've always fancied Sicily but haven't managed to drag DP there.   yet !

Catch you all later, take care    
Mel
xx


----------



## MelMac

Sorry  , I have a bit of a question for you, If I have my scan, bloods etc, on Monday do you have any idea when I am likely to have my EC.  As I have never gone through the short protocol before I have no idea, do you only inject for 7 days or do do the 12-14 days as you would with a short Protocol?

I am trying to work out days not in the office etc and realised that I have no idea!


----------



## sue93

hi there Mel - I'm a real no-nothing on all this, but based on last time for me...

1 day down-regging (day 2)
then started puregon day 3 (tues) and had EC 11 days later (sat). Hope that helps.

Good luck with the diary-juggling!

Sue
xx


----------



## sue93

hmmm... ignore that bit about down-regging - not at all sure that IS what that injection is... - it's burserelin anyway, and I continue it thru the whole thing until just before EC.

Told you I was no-nothing...!

xx


----------



## druzy

Sue - you didn't upset me at all about going on the train with the frosties - I agree it is a funny image too!  In fact I made a joke to my GP about it saying that I am hoping they don't hatch out on the way - although I don't think he was too amused as he just buried his head in his hands and looked vaguely horrified about what all these IVF clinics are up to I think...oh well.
No, it's just that I find myself worrying about everything working out on time, about my clinic getting it together to give them to me on the right day and about the Lister being ready to accept them and the paperwork etc not to mention getting the right ones ultimately!  I think I have "trust" issues(!) - I find it very hard to believe that anyone, anywhere will ever do what they say they will, particularly these clinics which always seems to be so busy with nurses running around with bulging eyes and panic stricken looks - that's my experience anyway!  Glad you're getting on ok with your injections now - I really don't think you can have messed everything with the early injection hence your clinic not worrying either but I know it's all a very worrying business especially if you feel you have made a mistake - I would try to get some double reassurance from them to put your mind at rest if it is still bugging you.

Melmac - Good luck with your cycle.  If you're asking about the short protocol, for me, I started with one injection of suprecur (the shutty down drug) on say day 3 or 4 and then both together (menopur or puregon and suprecur) every day for about 7 days, until follies ready (obviously varies from person to person) then just the suprecur alone for one injection then the HCG Pregnyl and 36 hours later EC, 3 days later ET...I know that some people inject longer than 7 days though.  But for me EC was therefore always around the same day ovulation is for me normally ie around day 12 or 13 (I have a 26 day cycle - fascinating info for you!)!  But it's hard to say from the start when your EC will be cos it very much depends on how you react so you can't really plan work around it, has to be the other way!

Frostie transportation seems to involve the frosties being moved from their liquid nitrogen into some kind of special cold cannister which, from what I understand, doesn't contain nitrogen as this can be v dangerous if escapes (ie freeze hands off etc so watch out british rail guards!).  This cannister sounds quite large and can be carried in a knapsack type thing and must be kept upright.  Doesn't sound like the ideal thing to be going on the tube with these days so me and DH are electing to travel by car....I'm not even sure at what stage my frosties were frozen because DH remembers the embryologist mentioning the word "elastoplast" to him - by which I'm sure he means blastocycst! - so I'm going to have to try and get hold of the embryologists to check this out.  There were two batches, one of two and one of five.  If they were already frozen at blastocyst then there isn't much point in my transporting them to the Lister to have them taken to blast is there! - it's the chaos and confusion on top of everything else that does my head in.

Anyway, sorry for that stream of consicousness - hope you are all doing OK !  Have been reading the Lister thread and there were two girls who had BFPs with bleeding - as I did before ectopic - and happily it seems they were blood tested until the Lister were confident that the HCG was actually falling properly and thus being sure it was an early miscarriage and not ectopic so that was reassuring although there did seem to be some confusion initially - oh well..

Love Druzy xx


----------



## allison kate

H girls

Mel, I think we're all a bit different with our timing.  I'm having first blood test and injecting on Day 2, then first scan on Day 7 and also starting suppression drug that day.  Then monitoring until about Day 12/13 before trigger.  You'll probably have a better idea after you'll had your first scan and they can see what going on in there.  Real pain isn't it, not being able to plan but we'll have to get used to that for when our darling bubba's arrive.  Best of luck hunni    

Druzy...gosh it sounds like a military operation you're organising and I think you're quite right about not taking a rucksack on the tube these days.  You don't want to take any unnecessary risks.  I know what you mean about not being able to trust anyone but I think we all have to remember that the nurses and doctors do this every day, whereas for us it's the first time AND it's hugely important to us.  I'm sure they have a procedure for these situations and it will all go smoothly hunni.  Wow it would be amazing if all your frosties were blasts, how many embies did you have to begin with, you must have had a bumper crop!!  Best of luck hunni    

Sue...how are you getting on hunni?  Hope the injections are settling down and the dog is feeling more relaxed   When's your first scan hunni?    

Well girls, please can I have an AF dance!!! She's due today and I don't want her to be late sooooooo come and have a boogie over here, please.

Have a lovely weekend girls.  The sun's shining over here and the trees are starting to turn, I love this time of year, proving it doesn't get too chilly but the weather's meant to be great this weekend.

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Morning Girls
                           
Thats for Allison and Sue bring on the  

Thank you for all your answers, it is amazing that we all have such different treatment, I'll keep you posted as to what they tell me on Monday.

Blimey Druzy, it does sound like a mammoth operation to get your frosties to the Lister, you made me laugh   about freezing off BR guards hands.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
Take Care
Mel


----------



## sue93

hi there girls - a quick one to say have a good weekend all of you. 

Am HORRIBLY nervous about scan on monday already - convinced they will tell me to give it all up. Was a horribly poor responder last time and am not feeling very optimistic...

Will try to ban myself from FF for the weekend and just relax, walk mutt, row with DP, you know - the usual... (actually he's impossible to row with, just refuses to play ball).

Thinking of you all - sometimes this is just NOT FUN is it girls?!

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SCAN TOMORROW SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Finger crossed you'll have some good follies getting nice and big.  Hope you managed to have a relaxing weekend.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow hunni     

Best of luck to you too Mel....hope the scan goes well and they manage to give you an EC date.  Can't wait to hear how you're getting on     

Druzy...hope everything's ok with you  

Well girls, AF arrived this morning so I'm off for my first bloods tomorrow and then start stabbing that evening!!!  I've been waiting for this day for so long I can't quite believe I've got here!!  Can't wait...feel so excited, let's hope I feel the same way this time next week!!!

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Spangley

Just popping in to say really good luck to you and your cycle Allison


----------



## sandee2002

Hello,

I had an appointment beggining of sept at the ARGC. I was very dissapointed in the initial consultation, the doctor came away with a quip 
pitty you didnt meet 20yrs ago!!!!!! If she didnt tell me once she told me many times my eggs were old.
I was very much given the impression I would be wasting my money...really feel down.
My fsh went from 9 to 15, I was devastated. I dont know where to go now?I am trying to bring my fsh down asap. I am hoping that last one was a fluke....Is it really over

regards
sandy


----------



## sue93

hi girls - 

before anything else, can I just say Sandy that I'm outraged on your behalf - was that the consultants' idea of a joke? Really not funny (as if those of us who met late don't say that to each other every day). I would guess that she is a completely insensitive ***** who really shouldn't be in this line of work... However that fact that she IS insensitive is possibly the reason for the other remarks - Of course our chances are much much lower than younger women, and we all know that, and our eggs are undeniably older with all the problems attached to that. But i wouldn't say it's over for you - i would at the very least get a second opinion from another consultant before giving up. Any good consultant will be honest about our low chances of success but not in a way that is so dismissive. And that fact that you recently had an FSH of 9 is amazing at your age - a really good indication. And i THINK that it can fluctuate wildly from month to month from what I've read on here. My FSH was 10.2 during my last cycle and I got a BFP (sadly m/c, which IS probably/possibly down to age, but sadly that's just the roll of the dice, and it could have panned out quite differently...) Sorry to ramble - just very cross on your behalf.

Well just back from my scan... and I'm over the moon, 10 (TEN!!!) follicles. I'm aware this might not be many for some, but for me it's amazing. 4 last time. Exhausted as haven't been able to eat all day with nerves. Silly of me i know and off for peanut butter sandwich rightaway.

What happened at your appointment Mel (was it today, was that right?). 

Good luck with the stabbing today Allison - please don't make as big a mess of it as I did, and if you do make sure any furry friends are far removed...!

Druzy - how are you doing? When are you off on hols?

lots of love and sorry for the doomy posting last time - a real rollercoaster as they say...

Sue xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Ladies
Very many congratulations Sue, that's fantastic news, 10 is great, here's lots of   for you. Enjoy your peanut butter sandwich, which now you have mentioned it I want one too    

Sandee, what can I say, I do feel for you, what a horrible thing for them to say to you, as Sue says we all know we are older, we hardly need the Doc to bang on about it.  Don't worry about the FSH it does fluctuate from month to month, I'm on another thread as well, and we are all guzzling wheatgrass to get our levels down, so get yourself some and see if that helps, it is pretty horrible but drink it with a shot of fruit juice and it's not too bad.

Hi Allison, Congrats on get  , how are you getting on?

I had a scan yesterday and a blood test and they have said they don't want me to start tx until Wednesday, although I have to have another blood test in the morning.  They have increased my sniffing to 4 times a day which means that I now have to sniff at 3.00am, so I am currently looking a little like this  .

Hi Druzy. I hope you are well  
Take care all
Love
Mel x


----------



## Babyk

Hi Ladies hope you don't mind me joining this thread it appears to be a little more fitting for me.  I have my apt at clinic next Friday but have been to see my GP this morning as I have had terrible pain in my ovaries since i had last icsi treatment in May and she thinks i may have cysts and she said to wait and see what con says at clinic next week as he will do a scan. On top of that my DP may not have enough  to do the job and they don't perform Pesa/Tesa at this clinic and i really wanted it done at this particular clinic as they have great stats or should i say allot better stats than my last clinic.

Sue thats great news on 10 follies wishing you all the luck in the world 

Mel why do you have to sniff 4 times a day and in the middle of the night you poor thing is it a short protocol you are on?

Alison so pleased the   arrived take care

Druzy good luck and best wishes to you.

Love Karen


----------



## MelMac

Morning All, 

Welcome Karen, Sorry to hear about your pain and DPs little fellas, sorry for being    but is Pesa/Tesa the same sort of thing as ICSI?

I'm on a long protocol, I was on three sniffs a day 7.00am, 3.00pm and 11.00pm they then increased it to 4 sniffs but to keep in line with what I had already done that day my next sniff had to be done at 9.00 that evening and then 3.00am, so a bit of a pain really but hopefully I won't be for too long as I am a bit of a walking zoombie at the moment.

Hello to everyone else, take care.
xx


----------



## Babyk

Hi Mel Pesa/Tesa is when the man has no sperm in his ejaculate and they have to retrieve it through surgery from behind the Vas and then after that they wash and prepare them for icsi.  The last time we had it done there was hardly any there and it appears to be getting less so fingers crossed.

Is it synarel that you are sniffing as when i was on that i had to do 1 sniff in each nostril morning and night i found it alright not many side effects so good luck.

Karen x


----------



## sue93

hi all of you,

hi karen - welcome! hope the scan on friday puts you more in the picture - horrid being in pain and not knowing what's going on. 

Mel - you poor love - 3am. I'm not sure I believe that time of day really exists... (actually that's a lie - i'm waking up about 10 times a night with the amount of water i'm drinking at the moment). Thinking of you today and hoping they say it's time to start for you.

Druzy, Allison - how are you doing?

Off for my next scan tomorrow - have been taking menopur along with the puregon for the last few days (not sure why but cons was keen to try adding it). We shall see... 

lots of love 

Sue
xx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Again,
Thanks for the explanation Karen, I have read something recently on this site about a chap who had virtually no sperm, he changed his diet and took vits etc and ended up with a fair few, enough for a straight forward ICSI anyway, I shall have a rummage around and see if I can find the post as to what it was he was taking.

Hi Sue, I think my bladder must be enormous now as I don't seem to go to the loo as often as I did when I first started this journey.  But, I am not only an expert at going to the loo with my eyes closed I can now sniff with them shut too  .  good luck for tomorrow and don't forget to let us know how you got on.
Speak soon
Mel
x


----------



## MelMac

Karen,

Here are a couple of posts I found that you may find useful.

"Wellman, or Zita West Male Vitamins, zinc, vit c, B12, flaxseed and korean ginseng, as well as 5 brazil nuts, zinc / vit C and no hot baths

Reflexology and vits and got his count up from zero, yes zero, to 1.8 million in two weeks and 5 million by ten weeks"

Speak soon.
Mel


----------



## Babyk

Thanks for that Mel he has been taken zinc for a fair while now mind you he probably forgets and says nothing.  I did get some Wellman from boots 2 weeks ago and hopefully he is being good and remembering to take them.  He rarely has baths   just kidding he prefers showers I'm also taken Wellwoman so heres hoping  .

Where are you exactly on your treatment what i mean is are you just Dregging or stims?

Thanks again
Karen x


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Sorry I've just lost a long post so I'll just do a short one, if you don't mind.

karen....hi there!  Hope everything goes well for you on Friday and they can give you an answer to why your having the pain. Best of luck with DP as well   

Mel....WAKE UP!!!! Ohhhh sorry, thought I saw you dozing    Sorry to hear about all the sniffing but it'll be worth it inthe end when you get your BFP!!!!  hope the bloods went well this morning and you'll be stabbing tonight    

Sue  WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  What an amazing amount of follies, well done hunni     I'm sure it must have been that extra day's jab    Hope all goes well with the scan tomorow    

Sandy...so sorry to hear about your appoitment with ARGC. I just don't understand some doctors, why don't they think before they open their big fat mouths!!!!!!!!!!!!  Best of luck with your FSH, as the others have said, it varies greatly so please don't wory too much about it  

Spangley...hi hun...lovely to see you  

Well Day 3 of jabs for me today and I can definately feel some twinges happening down there.  Just so happy to have started and can't wait to have my scan on Saturday so I can see my lovely follies!!

Best of luck girls and lots of love too
Allison xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Allison, thanks for the wake up call, I was nodding off there  , I'm glad it's all going well for you. Good Luck for Saturday    .

Karen, I'm stilllllllllll d'regging   which I have now been doing for two and a half weeks, but hopefully I should get a call this evening to tell me I can start my injections tonight.

I'll keep you posted.
Mel
x


----------



## allison kate

Mel hunni what happened last night?  Keeping everything crossed that they gave you the go ahead and that everything is fine


----------



## MelMac

Hi Allison, I did get a call last night but they asked me to go in for my Hysteroscopy  , which I had this morning about 9.00am, I was out by 11.00am so all very quick, they took blood while I was there and they are going to ring me again this evening to let me know if I can start, I think I probably will as they have told me to go back tomorrow morning and then every morning from now on, which is what they do when you start the tx.

So hopefully it will be all steam ahead, how are you? are you still twinging, only two days till your scan      .

Hi Sue, Karen, Sandee and Druzy I hope you are all well  

Take care
xx

PS I met a lady at the clinic yesterday who had just had a BFP, on her 8th go, she was so happy, so here is some of her     to share amongst us


----------



## MelMac

Me again, I have just had the call, I can start taking the drugs tonight, which is great, I am on 300 Merinol and 150 Perigon, so 3 jabs a night at 8.00pm, I am also reducing my sniffs to one nosral every 8 hours, so no more getting up at 3.00am Yippee   .
xx


----------



## sue93

hi all of you and big CONGRATULATIONS mel on getting going - that's good news. And also great to get a solid night's sleep again! I did laugh at Allison's 'wake up' posting... Must get the hang of these smiley's at some point!  oh blimey it worked!

I'm just back from scan and booked in for EC saturday morning - got to be at clinic (an hour away) at 7am... DP trying not to be disappointed he has to miss laser sailing competition... (harumph). Seriously tho both over the moon as clinic reckons we might get 6 eggs out of 10 good looking folls. Also said my lining's looking 'optimum' (10mm apparently). Not sure I can bear to do optimistic as the fall's so hard tho isn't it?

Last time we only had 1 embryo so there was no discussion about how many to put back. This time it looks like we might have to think about it (hopefully). They will put back 3 if we want, but have said I should think about what i want. I honestly don't know on this one - might put a general post on the oldies board to canvass opinions. I guess 3 gives the best chance of a BFP does it? But obviously then a greater risk of multiple preg (and associated much increased chance of m/c at our age - obviously keen to avoid that). Do you girls have any experience of this one?

Fingers crossed for the scan saturday Allison. 

Am hoping you're sunning your toes on a gorgeous beach somewhere druzy.

Hi Karen - hope you're doing ok

Sue
xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Sue, Many congrats on your eggs, that's great news, you must be sooooooo excited        No layin on Saturday for you  

I'd probably go for three, but then I have never had a BFP,  ohhh decisions, decisions it is a difficult one  .

Sorry that was no help what so ever was it  

You take care and look after those follies.
Mel
xx


----------



## allison kate

WAY TO GO MEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great news and the fact they've 'hoovered' you out will get everything ready for your little one/s to snuggle in.  Can't believe they check bloods every day, you must be like a pin cushion hunni      

SUE, you good mother hen you....it sounds as though things are going really, really well for you hunni and although I know what you mean about over optimisum I say take those positive feelings and stick with them.  The power of thought is so strong       You must have had your trigger jab last night   so have a lovely restful day today hunni and get yourself prepared for tomorrow.  Re amount of eggies to put back, I replied on your other thread but if I was you I would definately have three put back!      

Have definately been getting some more twinges on and off, more in the evening, so hoping everything is 'doin' its ting' down there...wish I could have a look inside now though   Oh well tomorrow will be here before I know it.

Have a good day today girls and if I don't get to post later today then have a lovely weekend.  We're up in Holland (DH is Dutch) so I probably won't be on to post until Monday/Tuesday but will be thinking of you all, especially SUE      

  to you all
Allison xxxxxx


----------



## MelMac

Just wanted to wish you all the very best Sue, I have every thing crossed for you and DH         Take care and enjoy your weekend.  

Allison, may your tingling continue, kip kadet (that is the only dutch I know I'm afraid) but handy if a bit peckish     .  Have a great weekend, we'll catch up next week.  
Love
Mel
xx


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Allison,

Good luck for Saturday with your scan.  Hope you have plenty of follies of which all are of great quality.  Haven't been very active on the site lately, but have been reading your posts.  Here is another follie dance for you       .  When are you due for ET?

Love, Anne X


----------



## sue93

hi there girls - 

sadly working on a sunday as trying to clear the decks to 'do calm' next week (not a natural state of affairs for me) Got 9 eggs out of what turned out to be 11 follies. 3 have definitely fertilised and 3 'maybe' (apparently there's 2 elements to their determining whether or not they've fertilised, and one of these elements is temporary so the 3 'possibles' are either non-starters, or very fast-starters (what??!) - will know tomorrow - all VERY confusing...!). Don't suppose that made sense to ANYONE did it?  

So anyway, that's 3 going in tomorrow (finally made my mind up, thanks in no small part to your advice!), barring any disasters overnight tonight. And possibly (tho not likely) 3 for the freezer. Am very chuffed i must say.

How was your scan Allison - was thinking of you while doing that horrible waiting for the anaesthetist thing sat morning. Hope it's gone well. And how about you Mel? - feel like anything's happening? Mind you, that I never got any symptoms AT ALL. Felt completely normal thru the whole 2 weeks of jabbing.

lots of love - crossing fingers for us all 

Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

FANTASTIC NEWS SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a great number of eggies you got hunni and keeping everything crossed for some frosty siblings too      Best of luck for tomorrow hunni, I'm sure your little ones can't wait to get back inside mummy     

Mel.....how are you doing hunni?  When's your first scan?  Hope everything's gong well      

Anne hunni....lovely to see you!!  Hope you are going to stay on the board so we can cheer you along as well....let us know how everything's going     

Well the scan yesterday showed 15 follies between 10 and 15cm so it looks as though everything is happening ok.  back tomorow to see how everything's progressing.  Started my suppressant injection yesterday and it made me feel awful, really dizzy and sick, like my eyeballs had got mixed up!!  Feel much better today, I think it was just my body getting used to the two drugs but it was 'orrible!!! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend  
Allison xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyk

Hi girls haven't been on here for a few days  and it all looks very good news what i have read.  

Excellent news Sue 3 embies and maybe some snow babies too I know you've made your mind up on having 3 put back would just like to say i would definitely put the 3 back take good care. x   

Alison you must be delighted with your scan result good luck 

Hi Mel you are in my thoughts I thought it bad enough having 1 injection a day never mind the amount you are on but hey it will all be worth it    ^reiki

I have my appointment this Friday to see whats what will just have to wait and see.

Lots of Love Karen x


----------



## sue93

hi all of you - 

well 3 of them have landed this morning. DP (eternal optimist) is now planning triplets bless him.  No frosties sadly (would have been nice), but am still over the moon with the 3. Apparently graded 3, 3, and 3.5 (with 4 being the best, oddly, at my clinic). 2 x 4-cells, 1 x 5-cell. 

Brilliant number of follies Allison - that's so good - life in us oldies yet! (not that you're as 'oldie' as me!)

Crossed fingers for the appointment friday Karen. Let us know how you get on,

How's it all going Mel? - hope you're coping ok with the 3 jabs a night. I felt like a pin cushion after my second week with 1 every morn and 3 every eve - but at the moment all feels worth it for now (my pessimism balancing dp's eternal optimism).

I'm treading on eggshells now - made fatal mistake of reading zita west book which advises 'bed-rest' for 3-5 days. Not sure how that can happen in my life (self-employed, large dog, partner living 150 miles away - don't ask... . The lovely DP has taken the demanding mutt tho (sadly work demands he can't stay and pander to my every whim. He did push the hoover round before he left, love him). So will just try to stay calm. Keep reminding myself that i had an AWFUL 2 weeks after et last time (computers died, lost loads of work and 3 nights sleep driving around the countryside trying to sort it all out). And got a BFP...

lots of love to you all. Sorry to go on...

Sue
xxx


----------



## allison kate

So glad to hear you've got your little ones back on board and snuggling in tight. Best place for them and they'd better get used to it, as it's going to be home for the next nine months.  I think you should just take it easy but not go overboard, that's what I'll do anyway.  At my clinic they don't advise complete rest...it seems there's different advise everywhere you look!!  Best of luck hunni       

best of luck on Friday Karen    

Mel...thinking of you hunni     

Well girls, I'm reeling a bit at the moment! Spoke to the clinic this evening and they say I might be triggering tomorrow evening!!  It's just sooooooooo early, can't believe it.  Got to go back for more bloods tomorrow and then they'll make a decision that evening.  Feel slightly worried about it as my scan this morning showed my endometrium at under 6mm and I would like it to be more by now and I also felt that some of my follies were still slightly on the small side BUT I suppose I have to trust that they know what they're doing and it's just a different approach from a different clinic.  Will let you know tomorrow what's going on!

have a lovely evening girls  
Allison xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Allison, 15 follies that is great.  Remember your follie only has to be 14mm to produce an egg, so if they are growing at 1 to 2 mm per day you would be ready any day soon.  Good luck with EC.  Injecting puregon back to hospital on Thursday for blood test.  Won't be able to see how many follies as doc is on holiday   So I won't know until last minute when he returns before EC.

Wish all you stimming ladies the best of luck.

Love, Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Morning Ladies

It's all very exciting isn't, everything happening at once    

Allison, looks like you are all set to go, 15 follies is fantastic, well done you!! I have everything crossed for you, keep us posted on how you get on today.   
I had my first scan this morning, I have more follies on the left then right and they have said that I will probably be on a day 14 EC, my lining is 8mm and apparently my hormones are good  

Sue, I hope you are taking care of yourself, try not to do anything too strenuous, especially as you haven't got your DP on hand to look after you. I know its boring but it's only for a few days, chill out with and nice cold glass of water  . I'm still on 3 jabs in the evening and blood test every morning so a little bit sore but I'm feeling pretty healthy at the moment  

Hi Karen, glad to hear you are well, good luck with your appointment on Friday. 


Hi Anne, good luck for Thursday with your blood test.

  
Love
Mel xx


----------



## sue93

bimey, yes, it's all go. 

Bet you can't wait Allison - will keep fingers crossed... Does that mean ec thursday morning? 

Glad you're doing ok Mel - i'm very impressed at their doing blood tests every morning. My clinic don't do that at all. When would 14 day ec be for you?

(cant wait for you two to join me in this 2ww madness)

That's a pain about your doc Anne - but (as i kept reminding myself when i had to miss a scan appt) won't affect how many you get - just not knowing is hard isn't it?

Hope you're doing ok Karen, counting away the days til Friday i would gguess.

Have given up on bed rest and am working on non-stressful things (like all the filing i never do... and logging on to FF!) but with feet up under the desk! I must confess it's rather nice not having responsibility of mutt for a while (large dog and 5th floor flat - not sure who's idea THAT was...). Would be nice to think I'd have MORE responsibility in 9 months time but not counting chickens (embyros).

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

Just popping in to let you know I triggered last night and off to Brussels for EC tomorrow......feeling a mixture of nerves and excitment!!!

Sue....keeping everything crossed that your little ones are getting ready to snuggle down     

Mel...fantastic news about your scan and your lining.  When is CD14?  Keep stabbing hunni    

Anne...thanks for the info, for some reason I was thinking they had to be 20mm or over so I feel more reassured by that.  I really tust the clinic, just not myself   

Karen...if I don't get on before then the very best of luck for Friday   

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Allison, Just a quickie to wish you all the very best for tomorrow, I hope all goes well.     .

Keep us posted on your progress.
Take Care
Mel


----------



## Babyk

Alison loads of luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you   

Mel hope your keeping well,  when is your collection date?

Sue hope your not going mad on you 2 ww How are you feeling?   

Anne when will you have your follies looked at?  

Well not long for me now Friday Will be the day that confirms what and where we will be going hope its good news because if it is i should be D regging next week hopefully fingers crossed.

Take care Girls

Karen x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Allison

Just barged in to wish you good luck for EC tomorrow from a former cycle buddy.   

Sue - hope your 2ww wait is going OK. Here's some   to help!

Mel, Anne, Karen - good luck.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## sue93

Good luck tomorrow Allison - let us know how you get on

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Ladies,

*Allison* it's all go hey!! You'll have lots of frosties for a sibling for the twins   It wasn't so long ago we were on our 2ww together sending you lots of   vibes. Glad that I have eased your mind a little.

*Karen* - Good luck for Friday and I hope you start Dr as soon as possible. Sending you  vibes too.

*Sue * - Keep up with the  vibes.. you will have a great 8 months pregnancy. It is unfair that I can't have a scan to know what's going on 

*Mel * - It looks like we will be having EC around the same time.

As for me went to the clinic this morning for a blood test. Think I upset one of the ladies as she overheard me wanting someone else to take my blood  Not too worry, she said that I must speak up if I have preference over another and they wouldn't take offence.

Spoke to my doc's secretary who told me that my blood hormone level was over 8,000. and I was to come in tomorrow to be scanned by another doctor. apparently it is 1,000 to 1 follie. This time last TX I had 7,000 and ended up with 18 follies, so we will see. My doc isn't back until Wednesday, so tomorrow I will find out when to take the trigger. I must admit things have gone really fast this TX.

Will keep you posted.

Love Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls

Thanks for all the well wishes   

Anne....keeping everything crossed for you hunni.  I'm sure your bloods will be ok but as you know, keep drinking that water    

Sue....hope you're not going too   yet.  I bet your little ones are snuggling down tight and getting used to being inside mummy.  Best of luck hunni     

Mel...how you doing hunni?  Hope the jabs aren't getting you down too much, poor thing!  Best of luck hunni    

Karen...hope the appointment went well today and you'll be d/regging really soon   

Ellie...lovely to see you hunni...hope you're feeling ok   

Well girls, I'm very happy so far as we got 17 eggies yesterday.  Two more than my last attempt.  The con had only counted 15 follies so I was very surprised when they kept getting more and more eggs!  Now we have to wait until Sunday to see how they're doing and whether we have to go up that afternoon or wait until Tuesday....nailbiting stuff!!!

Feeling very sore but taking lots of Arnica to try and get rid of the bruising before ET.

Will let you know what's happening as soon as possible!
Lots of love
Allison xxxx


----------



## sue93

that's fantastic Allison - well done love. Bet you DO feel a bit sore after that many! Fingers crossed for you ET - bet you'll have loads to choose from!

love to all of you

Sue
xx


----------



## Anne_7

Just a quick update.  Went back to see the doc on Friday to have a scan (7 day)which showed at least 15 follies.  I feeling a bit scared as on my last go i had 7 follies on day 7 scan which ended up being 18 follies.

Love, Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Wow, everyone is doing sooooo well, congratulations to Allison and Anne.      Anne, as soon as I find out when my EC is I'll let yo know.

I had a bit of a manic day yesterday, I had a blood test at 7.30am a scan at 8.00 and then had to go back to the clinic for another blood test at 1.00 and then back again for another scan at 5.00pm, we have been back again this morning and had another Blood test at 8.00 and then again at 11.00 so I'm well and truly knackered now. So I may have a bit of a snooze this afternoon.

Hi Karen, I'm not sure when my EC is but I Doc thinks it should be beginning to mid next week, so probably Wednesday, I'll keep you posted though.

Hi Sue, my day 14 would be on Wednesday, how are you getting on? Do you feel OK? I hope you are pampering yourself and taking it easy     

Have a lovely weekend all.
xxx


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Just a quickie from me if you don't mind but we've had the call from the clinc and they've decided to take our embies to blast so we're up on Tuesday now for transfer. Feeling very nervous that we'll loose them all but trying to keep calm and think the embryologist is experienced.  Nail biting stuff!!!!  

Thinking of you all...will do personals next time promise   

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Allison - While you're having ET I will be having EC as I'm a day in front of you  . .. I'll be thinking of you 

Love, Anne X

P.S I haven't forgotten your promise


----------



## Babyk

Very well done Alison and Anne you must be pretty chuffed with yourselves.

Well my news not so good    went to clinic Friday was told they couldn't help us because of DP extremely low count in fact you might as well say zero.  So I have been in touch with my original clinic and they are to send me an appointment date probably for December to discuss our options as they perform Pesa/Tesa  so if any treatment to commence we are probably looking at Jan/Feb.  Good news about my ovaries though there were no cysts everything looked normal.

Good luck to all you ladies and i will be rooting for you all    

Love Karen x


----------



## sue93

hi all of you - 

Good luck tuesday Allison, I can completely understand your nevers, but I'm sure you're embies are going great guns. Let us know how you get on.

And good luck Anne on tuesday too. 15 follies sound pretty impressive.

How are you doing Mel? Any word on when the EC is yet? Hope you're coping with all those tests (can't believe how different different clinics are with it all)

How's it going Karen - any word on starting tx? Hope so...

Well I'm (of course) climbing the walls - I know I'm supposed to be 'doing positive' at the moment but the fall is so damn hard if I allow myself to believe this might happen... DP and dog have wisely kept away but must admit am missing them badly (not sure which the most!). He lives in Devon and I'm in Brighton (obviously if our dreams came true we'd have to do some serious thinking! - he's a rural lad and I still consider Brighton to be rural (london lass) so it's been an endless debate for years...) and altho I normally happily do the drive without worrying, for some reason at the moment it feels like I shouldn't. And he's struggling with work so... I just really don't feel I can talk to my mates about this at the moment for some reason - so DP get's it all (and in his absence, you lot!). I'm getting all the niggling little twinges that could be either AF on its way or implantation i guess. And, bizarrely, for the last 3 mornings bad nausea until I eat something. This has only happened before when i was pg so of course it's doing my head in as I really do think it's too early for those sort of symptoms. Madness...

That's my moan girls - just all a bit scary isn't it? Really hope you're all doing well

lots of love Sue xx


----------



## sue93

oh Karen I'm so sorry love  (think we posted at the same time) - that must be so hard. Thinking of you love, big hugs (and sorry for moaning).

Good news about the cysts tho - my cons was sure that contributed to my very poor response last time round so well worth making sure you're clear of them.

Fingers crossed for your december appointment.

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## Babyk

Sue your not moaning it has to be the worst part of the treatment the dreaded two weeks.  Where are you in the 2 weeks I will be following this thread so      it will work this time.  Good luck


----------



## allison kate

hi girls 

Karen...sorry to hear your appointment had mixed results.  Great news about the cysts but terrible you have to keep waiting, I truly know how difficult it is when the clock is ticking so loudly.  But I hope you can spend the time getting yourself really healthy and relaxed, lots of vitamins and good exercise and then when January comes you'll be heading for your BFP.

Sue                                                          Sounds like you can do with some positive thinking!!!!!!!!!  All the symptoms sound good hunni, especially if you say you had them before when you got your BFP.  Sorry you're on your own at the moment but I hope you're managing to keep some sanity.  When do you test hunni?

Anne.....Will be thinking of you so much on Tuesday and wishing you the very, very best of luck that you get a bumper crop of eggies     

Mel...how are you doing hunni?  Are you triggering tonight?  Best of luck      

Well I'm ALMOST at my wits end, I can't bear this waiting and not knowing anything.  All I can think about is my precious embies all alone in their little dish, without their mummy    I want them back!!!!

Love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anne_7

Karen - Thinking of you.  It's a right bumper when things are put off.  DP also has to have a tesa/pesa on Wednesday morning as the has a very low count.  So we will both be going in together. Your time will come   As you can see us mature women can also produce good crops 

Ops nearly forgot, I just triggered.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Anne_7

Allison - Can't wait to hear how your little embies are doing.  How many fertilised?


----------



## allison kate

Yeh for Anne triggering   hope it wasn't too painful hunni.  Not long now      

I don't even know how many embies I have/had.  All they've told me is to come Tuesday instead of Sunday!!


----------



## sue93

just need to say your post made me laugh Allison - think i needed those positive energy vibes!

To be honest I'd be fine if i could just have a really REALLy strong cup of coffee...   (surprising the things you miss - the lack of booze doesn't bother me at all, which is a bit of a shock!)

Am also doing that thing when you try to work out whether or not it's worth testing early (i know, i know...). Test date is a week today which is 14 days after et (but the bad side of me thinks "surely 14 days after ec would do the trick...". BAD, i know. 

That must be hard not knowing how many you've got there Allison - but I'm sure they're all doing just fine and waiting for you.

That's all the jabs done now then Anne!

Good luck both of you

Sue
xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hello Ladies 

Allison, that's great news about the blasts, it all sounds very positive     I wish you all the very best for tomorrow.

Anne, Congrats on the trigger I have everything crossed for Wednesday, what time is your EC, with any luck I may trigger tonight I'll let you know later. 

karen, I'm sorry to hear your news, the time will fly by though, what with Crimbo and New Year in between, and as Allsion says you can really concentrate on getting yourself and DH into prime health.    

Sue, I hope you are hanging in there, I hate the 2ww I would like to hibernate and then wake up when ready to test, these 2 weeks are the longest ever but we are all there for you, and the nausea does sound good doesn't it.  .  I still don't know when I'm going to trigger, I have had two blood tests today and I have another scan at 5.00 so hopefully I shall have some more news later.  

Take care all
Mel xx


----------



## Jo

Just popped in to send some         to you all  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MelMac

Thank you Jo.

Just to let you all know I still haven't triggered, I've been back again this morning and hopefully they will call me later with some news. 

Take care all
x


----------



## Anne_7

*Sue * - I said the same thing myself "all the jabs are over", DP then says "for now" . Unless he knows something I don't
*
Allison* - For some reason this time I have had some terrible bruising from injections, I'm so glad it's over.
It must be hard not knowing how your follies are doing, but with all the  energy around we know that they are peeerfect 

*Jo* - Good luck with your trigger sorry should of said Mel 

Love, Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Anne....thinking of you sooooooo much and praying everything went well with EC        Have you put Arnica on your bruises?  Over here you can get Arnica cream or you could take the tablets.  Zita West recommends you take Arnica around EC to get your womb ready for implatation so go out and buy some today hunni  

Sue...... to pee stick or not to pee stick, hummmmmm.  Normally I don't but I have a feeling that I will this time.  It's such a hard one isn't it.  I'll probably do one on Sunday (Day 10) and then Tue (Day 12).  By the way, we count from EC on ET, although we have blood tests on Day 14, which is more sensitive than pee sticks.  Anyway here are some police to hold you off the sticks for now!!!!!           

Mel.....what's going on?  FIngers crossed you've managed to trigger and are up for EC tomorrow. You poor thing having to hold off for so long, it must be really frustrating but if it's giving your follies a better chance then I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end    

Karen...thinking of you hunni  

Well girls, I have my three 'excellent quality' blasts back on board and hopefully feeling nice and safe and ready to stay for the next nine months.  We had 14 embies out of our 17 eggies which the embryologist thought was great and by Sunday we still had a good number of strong embies (of course I forgot to ask!) so they decided to go for blasts.  Apparently quite a few got the blast stage, which again was great, but strangely enough once they got there most of them suddenly disintergrated, so the upshot of it is that we have our babies on board but no frosties for the future.  I'm just praying we won't need them!!

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Allison - 14 out of 17 is great.  Not long before your BFP will be confirmed 

Mel - Lets hope you trigger tonight

EC - Went well.. 14 follies, so I will have to wait until tomorrow to see how many have fertilised.

Will keep you posted.

Love, Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Way to go Anne hunni        Hope the phone call goes well and your little ones are gathering stength! How many are you having put back?


----------



## sue93

good to hear from you Allison - that's brilliant! Hope you're feeling ok and not too battered by it all. Now its time to take it easy (well as much as poss anyway) and do calm like me   

Karen - good result! very impressed. Bet you'll have a lovely selection to choose from. Are you getting 3 put back too?

hi there Mel - how's it going? Any word on your trigger? Must be frustrating (but as Allison says, worth it...)

Hope you're doing ok Karen

I was completely untempted by the pee sticks last time but this time does feel rather different. I guess post m/c it feels like there's even more resting on it (if that was possible!). No pressure there then! DP's not due back here til sunday (which is day 13 post et) and the day before the clinic says to test. If I've not come on by then i think the temptation may get the better of me The nausea continues - have to have something by the bed to eat when i wake in the night, to calm it down. And if it had started later in the 2ww it would make me optimistic, but SO early I'm just not sure... Have been having AF-type cramps (not bad ones) for 4 days now. They're more like I get when I'm actually on my AF, than what I get when I'm due on, but are - of course - scaring the hell out of me. Am spending most of my time sprinting (calmly, of course...) to the loo to check. Good job I work from home or would be entertaining for colleagues  

That's my (usual) rant -  hope you're all doing ok there - lots of love 

Sue xxx


----------



## Babyk

Hi girls,  Congratulations Alison thats wonderful 3 blasts put back wow you have to get a result from that and you will I feel sure.  

Anne excellent result 14 eggs collected wow sure their doing great   

Mel hows it going have you been given permission to trigger  

Sue hope your doing well and not going totally round the bend with the waiting when is your test date?  It must be quite difficult DP being away and especially the dog what a miss good job you have us to chat to.

Well I got my appointment through off my original clinic and it wont be until the middle of December so chances of my starting treatment with that clinic would be March/April.  So I am happy to say I have found another clinic with much better stats and they also do the necessary treatments that we need and they also take the embies to blast which allot of clinics don't do and they can give me an initial appointment in two weeks time she is sending me their info in the post should have tomorrow.  The only thing that stopped me looking at this clinic before was the travel which is 55 miles I could kick myself as my DP said last night that any distance was no problem.  So i can happily say I'm feeling quite positive about things.

Take care of yourselves love and hugs  

Karen xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Ladies, Well I eventually triggered last night   we have to be at the clinic for 7.00am on Thursday, so pretty excited now although I feel really nervous as well, I had to drink 4.5 ltrs of water yesterday and today also, so I'm a tad water lagged  

Allsion, fantastic news about your follies, 14 out of 17 is a great result, and to get to blast is wonderful, Wishing you lots of sticky stuff.  .  it is interesting what you say about arnica, I hadn't heard about taking it round about EC.  How many are you supposed to take and what does it do for you?

Anne, Congratulations on your 14 follies, I hope I get as good a result as that you must be thrilled I have it all crossed you for your telephone call tomorrow. 

Sue, Hang on in there girl, not long now, although I know that is easy for me to say as I haven't started my 2ww yet. But, it won't be long before we are all celebrating with you. 

Karen, good news about the clinic, I'm sure the travelling won't seem like a problem when you get started as, you'll be so excited. Sending you lots more positive vibes    
Mel xx


----------



## sue93

that's great news mel - was started to worry for you. Will be thinking about you 7am thursday - mine was that time in the morning too. Good i think as you don't have any time to fret about it beforehand. 

that's such good news about the clinic Karen - as Mel said I'm sure the distance won't be a problem once you're getting on with it. I really quite enjoy the drive to the clinic (takes me about an hour) - time to put the music on and relax (unless DP is driving, in which case we row all the way...  ). How nice that your DP is being so positive - sounds like a good one love. Oh and REALLY sorry I got your name mixed up with Anne's on the last post (blame the hormones). Sorry!

Anne - sorry for sending your message to Karen on my last posting. Think i need to lay down in a darkened room...

lots of love to all of you Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

Mel....fantastic news about your trigger and the very, very best of luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        if you want to take Arnica you should start it today and take about three pills a day, you mustn't eat or drink for about 20 mins either side.  It takes care of any internal bruising that might have occured during EC and also bruising from jabs (hence the cream on hem if you prefer).  I'm a great believer in homeopathic medicine for things like that.  I think Boots or Holland and Barrett should have it.

Karen.....fantastic news about your appointment, you must be really chuffed.  Best of luck hunni     

Sue...I row with my DH when he's driving.....drives me mad more like


----------



## MelMac

Hello Ladies, I'm back home as they don't keep you in very long at the clinic I'm at  

I just thought I'd let you know that I managed 14 eggs, I feel OK actually, a bit tired and sore but other than that pretty normal really, well as normal as I ever am  

How's it going Sue, are you OK, not pulling your hair out too much I hope                  

Allison, Thanks for the info about Arnica, I didn't manage to get any last night as by the time I left work everywhere was shut, not to worry though as I don't actually feel that sore.  How are you feeling, lots of positive vibes going on I hope                 

Hi Karen, I hope you are well, and getting excited aboiut your new appointment.    

Anne, how are you doing? Have you heard back from thre clinic yet?                 

xx


----------



## allison kate

MEL!!!!!!!!!  Fantastic new hunni, 14 eggies   my goodness and who says we oldies are past it!!!!!! Wishing you lots and lots of      for your phone call tomorrow.

Anne....any news?  Thinking of you hunni and hope everything is going well     

Sue....how are you feeling?  Any twinges?  I think I'm imagining things going on 'down there' but trying to remain postive.  Best of luck hunni    

Had a great mention in the Daily Mail today about my business so I'm really chuffed.  The phone hasn't stopped ringing all afternoon...this is a great way to keep my mind off other things!!

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

Mel - that's brilliant, 14 - my god we're not doing bad between us are we? That's fantastic. When do you hear how they've got on with each other (as DP puts it...). What's your plans - are you  hoping to go to blasts? Does your clinic do it?

Allison - i've had every symptom in the book. Really quite painful pains (breath-taking) a few days ago, and some pretty regular AF like groans and grumbles for 5 or 6 days, but no blood so far... The nausea is driving me bonkers - i really can't believe it's morning sickness as it's started so early on but it's really intense - sparked by smells, thoughts of food, just about anything. And messing up my sleeping badly (which is never my strong point). Ah well, monday's not so far off (feels like eternity at the mo). Just been to acupuncturist who said I 'looked different'. Tempted to reply 'yes, sick and knackered' but didn't want to spoil the moment. I'm a bit of a cynic about it all, but am prepared to try ANYTHING (and she is very funny and makes me laugh)  . Ooh, free advertising in the Mail - well done that woman!

lots of love to you all 

Sue
xx


----------



## allison kate

Sue....keeping everything crossed that the pains and twinges are implantation           

Mel...hope you have your feet up and having a good rest


----------



## MelMac

Allison, what sort of business are you in? I didn't see any news papers today.

   Hi Allison and Sue, it's all so nail biting isn't it                    

Sue your symptoms all sounds very promising to me,     , the clinic will call me in the morning to let me know how the little fellas have got on together, I'll keep you posted.

DP's gone to get a Chinese, so I'm going to have a munch ,4 galons of water and then bed I think.

night night ladies.
xx


----------



## sue93

hi girls - well i'm afraid you're being my dp substitute again...

Just had quite heavy gush (sorry if tmi) - not red but brown but MUCH heavier than implantation bleeding i had last time. So rang dp and cried. Then cried (a lot) more by myself (without the dog to drip on). Then (of course) did hpt, expecting to have worst confirmed so I could crack open the bottle of jameson...

But got a VERY VERY faint BFP

Now don't know if it's the leftover from the HCG jab (14 days ago exactly to tonight), a BFP but I'm in the process of losing it, or just an amazing, astonishing BFP... Really can't let myself celebrate yet.

I know I'm going to be told off so badly for doing it early, and can't quite believe i have, but it's been SO MUCH harder this time round. Older and wiser (ha ha) or something. Do any of you know how long the effects of that final jab last?

Not much sleep tonight I don't think.

Hope you're all doing well - would we find your business on the daily mail website allison? Hope you're being saner than me and bet your blastos are settling in comfrotably. 

Enjoy your chinese mel and while you and DP are snuggling up i bet your little'uns are up to the same. Let us know when you hear.

Any word from the lab for you Anne? 

Hi to Karen too.

any words of advice...? xxx


----------



## allison kate

OH MY GOODNESS SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sorry I wasn't around last night to give you a cyber hug  , (I don't want to get your hopes up) BUT as far as I know the trigger jab is out of your body by Day 14 AND you tested in the evening when the urine is at its weakest AND the blood could well have been implantation, sometimes is can be quite heavy. Have you done a test this morning to see if the line's darker?  OHHHHHHHH the very, very best of luck hunni      

Mel...can't wait to hear your news...keep strong little embies for mummy     

Nothing really to report here, no twinges or anything   Wish I knew what was going on!!

Mel....I set up a business after my miscarriage in March called The Life Ring.  I've designed a collection of rings to be sold in aid of breast cancer research and I hope eventually to be able to make other rings for different charities and causes, rather like an upmarket version of the rubber wristband!  My website is www.thelifering.com if you want to take a look!!

Karen...hope you're holding out before the big appointment.  I know how long it seems when you're waiting but I promise you once you get there then everything happens soooooooo fast.  Thinking of you  

Sending positive vibes and  to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

hi Allison - thanks love but sadly think it's all over despite another much stronger bfp this morning.

Brown discharge has turned red and quite heavy. Am so sad, just not sure I can do this any more.

Sorry to be so down - bad night's sleep and just seen the blood.

Sue xxx


----------



## sue93

hi girls - well definitely all over for me - very VERY heavy bleeding now so i'm def out of the running.

I'll be thinking of you all over the next week or so - very very good luck all of you, I'm sure you will get your dreams.

lots of love and thanks for all the 'listening' 

Sue
xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Sue - Women have been known to have a full on AF and still be preggers.  So if you are getting a positive result do not give up 

       

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adding the eggs up amongst us all we have go over 50.. not bad for us oldies, I think we are doing better than the younger ones 

Out of the 14 eggs 4  were immature so 10 injected which 7 fertilised.... I'm just watching the numbers go down   Phone the scientist today who told me that 4 look like they may go onto blast were as 3 may not   

Feeling kind of ****** as my last cycle I had 10 out of 11 fertilsed and all next to perfect but still no baby, so what fat chance do I stand with this bad crop!  I'm going to hold out for blast still and ET will be on Monday.

Love Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Sue hunni   Anne is right, you can still have full blown AF and be pg.  Please hunni, if the tests are showing up positive (and a stronger line as well) then you must have hope.  Please rest up over the weekend and still go for your blood test on Monday or if you're not having a bood test then go to your doctor and demand one.  Thinking about you hunni  

Anne....have strength hunni, the waiting is so awful I know but on Monday you'll have your darling blasts back with their mummy. I know it's the old saying BUT please remember it only takes one      

Mel...thinking of you and hope everything is ok      

BIG HUGS ALL ROUND  THINK   

Have a good evening girls
Allison xxxx


----------



## MelMac

Oh Sue, I'm so sorry you are feeling so low, but the girls are right, you can have a full bleed and still be pg.   . If you can, wait and see what happens on Monday.

Anne, please try to be positive, I know what it's difficult when you are having a bad day but, Allison is sooooo right it does only take one.  All the cycles are so different, so try not to compare,  just think how strong the little ones you have left are and that they will soon be back and snuggled up with their Mummy.  

Allison, I've had a quick look at your website, what a fantastic idea  .  I'll have  a proper look when I have finished here.  I hope you are well and coping OK on the dreaded 2ww.  

The clinic called this morning and have decided we can go for blast, which is great for us as we have never got that far before.

Here is lots of positive vibes for you all                                             
take care xx


----------



## allison kate

Just popping on to wish EVERYONE the very best of luck for today 

Sue hunni.....I really hope your BFP is coming up even stronger......have been thinking about you so much this weekend     

Anne...keeping everything crossed for ET today.  Let's get those lovely blasts back on board     

Mel...I think you're having ET as well today hunni (sorry bit mixed up!)  The very best of luck hunni     

Well I've got the Dreaded Day Ten hurdle over, dreaded because for each of my BFN's AF has reared up on that day. Still not really sure what's going on, have had a few aches and twinges but nothing much to speak of.  Did HPT yeserday which was neg, ok slap my wrists but at least I now know the trigger jab is out of my system.  Hoping and praying the next one will have two lovely lines!!!

Will be thinking of you all today   
Lots of love
Allison xxxx


----------



## Babyk

Morning Girls,  

Sue so sorry but hopefully if you go for a blood test they may have some good news but heres some hugs in the mean while take care  

Anne try and stay positive babe because you hear of people only having 2 cell embies put back and they get BFP you just never know just keep thinking positive thoughts   

Oh Alison you little Devil doing a test (I would do the same so I'm not going to preach)
but i will send them pee stick police on you     its really difficult the not knowing what is going on in that little tummy just keep the positive thoughts going  take care   

Mel is today the day those little ones get put back with mummy let me know how you are doing and all the best of luck   

Good luck to you all and take care of yourselves

Love and hugs Karen


----------



## sue93

hi girls - quick update on the madness of this whole tx business... Had blood test today and clinic want me to have another weds to be absolutely certain definite result (need to know one way or another, climing the walls ). I asked them to ring me to put me out of my misery this afternoon if it was a really low result and haven't heard...

Bleeding has sort-of stopped since Sat afternoon (with one gush this morning) altho still got dark brown stuff (sorry, i know, tmi...). Clinic are still pinning hopes on a multiple preg that has miscarried one or more. Am far from convinced, but so unbelievably sick feeling that it's hard not to get hopes up now and again (now is one of those times, otherwise i'd be hiding under the duvet and certainly not being sociable!). Def BFP this morning (official test day today, unbelievably - it's been the longest week of my life) but I know from previous m/c that you can def get a BFP after m/c. It's def darker than earlier ones this week, altho if I'm honest not as dark as the one i had for my last (briefly) successful cycle. Who knows. I guess I'll have to sit it out til weds afternoon.

So how are the rest of you? 

Allison - you devil! Get away from those pee sticks woman - I am a living breathing example of why it's VERY BAD to test early  . Obviously, don't blame you love - but it is way too early to be getting a BFP. Fingers (and everything else) crossed for your test day.

Mel - do you know how the embies are doing? Bet they are going great guns... When's et due love?

Anne - don't despair - i know all the other girls have said it, but it really does take only one good one. Fingers crossed for you. Any news yet?

Karen - thanks for the hugs love - do you have a date for your clinic visit yet? Hope you're still feeling positive about it all (I could do with lessons!)

That's it from me - i'll log on weds if it's good news - if it's not I'll be the sniffling lump under the duvet with mutt and man trying to tempt me out... Assuming the worst, I'll check you all out in a week or so - but will be thinking of you all and keeping EVERYTHING crossed

lots of love

Sue
xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Allison - You know better than peeing on those stick so I'm sending you    . You need to wait at least 5 more days 

Sue - Sending you    vibes... You're getting 2 blue lines so hold in there and remain positive.  I know your noticing every minute of the day until Wednesday, just one sleep.

Mel -  Good luck with your Blast transfer.  I'm think it's the best way to go if you have enough embies.

Karen - Thanks for your post.  Hope all is well with you and DP.

Had ET yesterday so I now have to blasts on board where they are going to stay   

Love, Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Hello Ladies

Sue, I have everything crossed for you, I can not begin to imagine what you must be going through, take care and lookafter yourself.    

Anne, congrats on your ET yesterday I hope you are resting with your feet up, when are you allow to test I'll find out later today if mine is two weeks to day or from EC.   

Allison, tut, tut and naughty, naughty but as Karen says we have all done it. I hope you have got it out of your system   I know that's a silly thing to say, but not long now. Make sure you haven't got any more sticks in the house, that way is you get an urge in the morning you can't do one anyway.   

Karen, did you get all the info through from your new clinic, and are you still going to go with the one a little wayaway?  

I hope you don't mind but here is a cut from another post to save my typing: 
The last couple of days but I have been poorly, I have had pretty bad tummy pains since Friday but they got to the point where I was up most of Sunday night doubled over.  I set off for work yesterday and had to get off the train as I though I was either going to pass out or throw up on someone.  I managed to get home, but didn’t want to speak to the clinic in case they told me I couldn’t go ahead with the ET today.  Anyway, DP phoned the emergency number last night and spoke to the lovely Mr  Tim Mac, (who was apparently on a train) He explained it could be on of two things, either a twisted ovary in which case I wouldn’t be able to breath without being in excruciating pain, or internal bleeding in to the ovary sac.  As I was in a lot of pain but not so bad that I couldn’t breath we have decided that it is the later, probably helped in some way due to the daily heparin injections and aspirin I’m taking.   Any way, he said I needed to rest as much as possible take some analgesic and arrive as planned for 12.00 ET today, where they will assess me, but as far as he was concerned ET can go ahead as planned. This is the biggest relief for me as I was sooooooooo upset last night  .

Sorry for the waffle, I hope you all have a great day, I will catch up with you tomorrow to let you know how I got on.
Take care xx


----------



## allison kate

Oh my goodness girls sooooooooooo much has been happening it's like a movie!!!

Sue...I want to jump up and down and congratulate you on your WONDERFUL BFP and I'll be keeping everything tightly crossed that tomorrow we can fill the board with our first fully confirmed BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you're not going toooo crazy hunni     

Anne....fantastic news about your two little ones, snuggling down as I type.  We're going to do it hunni 'cause I made that promise to come out to Aussie with my little one/s and I don't break promises, you'll see     

Mel...you poor thing    sounds like you had a really rough time and I hope you're feeing much better today.  I had OHSS after my first EC and it was terrible but was told to drink a moderate intake of water, eat lots of protein and rest as much as possible.  Hoping everything went well today and you have your darling little ones back on board     

Karen hunni....hope you've got everything sorted out.  NOt long now til your appointment   

Well girls I thought it was over last night as I started to get a brownish tinge and was sure AF was on it's horrid little way BUT nothing has materialised today so far so I'm keeping everything crossed it was just my little one/s geting ready for the long haul.  Lots of achey feelings today but also cold and watery which was like I had when I got my BFP so I just hope it's the same this time, only now it's here to stay!!!

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

oh Mel, you poor thing that sounds horrible. Hopefully all has gone well for you today and you're back home, feet up being waited on hand and foot. Keeping everything crossed for you.

And well done Anne - there's a determined sounding woman! Keep that way - it's brilliant and I'm sure they are there to stay.

Allison - oh god love i feel for you, that awful feeling when you see some colour... But that sounds VERY like implantation bleeding to me - exactly when I got it on the last cycle (which was BFP). Sounds very promising love

And love to you Karen too 

Have got hcg level back from yesterday's blood test - 141 - which i thought sounded horribly low so spent a few hours in tears, but have now had a couple of posts on the peer support board saying 141 on day 14 post et (after day 3's) is fine. I really hope so. I honestly can't stand to get my hopes up... (but of course am doing so). If it's good news tomorrow i'll let you know. 

lots of love to you all - let us know how you got on mel if you get a mo

xxxx


----------



## allison kate

SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 141 is brilliant news hunni    Anything over 5 on CD14 is considered a pregnancy so you are WAY above that. Fingers crossed they'll have doubled tomorrow. They should double between 24 and 36 hours so if they are slightly under it is not a problem. Here's a link to a website with the beta levels for each week. It also has a link to another page where you can put in two beta level readings to estimate how quickly your levels are rising...very useful if you don't have a calculator to hand! http://www.obfocus.com/questions/qanda7.htm Best of luck for tomorrow hunni


----------



## sue93

you just made me cry Allison! Thankyou so much. I know that you know only too well what I'm feeling have lost one before (and have been doing a lot of convincing myself that it wouldn't feel so bad this time as I hadn't had so long to get used to it, blah blah...) - but the last few days have been horrible - when I know they should have been BRILLIANT (just getting that double line etc).

Fingers and everything else crossed. You staying away from those pee sticks girl?! When is test day?

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## allison kate

FREAKING OUT NOW as I've got red blood.  I know you'll say I could still be pg but I just know it is over for me


----------



## sue93

oh allison - I know i would (do) feel the same - but it really REALLY isn't necessarily the case. I've had tons of messages from women in the last few days (on the peer support board) talking about bleeding thru 2ww and getting BFP. There's a couple of postings there (all entitled something to do with bleeding during 2ww) which have them on.

And i was bleeding incredibly heavily (like a full on AF) and still got a BFP, at least for now.

But I'm so sorry this is happening - and know it must feel awful, so sending you lots and lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## allison kate

Did you have pain as well Sue...sorry I can't remember


----------



## sue93

yes, had strong AF type pain - not real proper cramps, but that dull ache, griping sort of pain. To be honest I'm still getting it now and the bleeding has stopped (for now at least).

Are you in pain love? 

thinking of you Sue xxx


----------



## Anne_7

*Mel* - Hope ET went well, let us know how it went.

*Sue* - Like Allison said you blood results are good, mine was around 79 at that time. We just want them to double over the next 2 or 3 days... Sending you loads of   vibes Make sure you put your feet up.

*Allison* - Hun, I was shocked reading your post I had my hands to my face and my mouth open wide. Remember you had 3 blast so you could be losing one. I know it's hard, but lets try and remain  we have both been here before, hold on and be strong. Besides you and your twins are coming to Oz.
I will say a prayer for you.

Love, Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Ohhh Girls....I'm going   bleeding and pain have stopped (for now!) and when I woke up this morning I felt quite sick and headachy but just really, really worried that it's just the progeterone tablets holding off proper AF. (.)(.)'s are still big but not at all full or tender which they were when I was pg in March....ohhhhhhh please, God let it be ok  

Sue....best of luck with your test today and praying your levels are rising just as they should    

Anne hunni....hope your little ones are settling in...yes we will get to meet each other, we will!!! We've been through so much sadness together and now it's time for us to have the happiness we deserve    

Mel....hope everything went well yesterday hunni and that ET went smoothly.  Best of luck hunni     

Karen....thinking of you  

I think  and  all round is neded on this thread today girls     

Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Allison -- Glad to read that the bleeding has stopped  You can't judge your other positive or negs with this cycle as each one is different.  I'll have your room ready when you come with bubs  don't forget DH   We would of built out new home by then, can't wait.

Love, Anne X


----------



## sue93

i'm so glad the bleeding's stopped allison - you must have been feeling awful. 

Anne  is right - that's exactly what my clinic have been saying to me - that they think i may have lost one but with 3 put back...

Thinking of you love - try to relax and put your feet up (as much as possible - i found a good book better than the telly when my  mind kept wandering back).

lots of love - and love to you Anne too, and Mel -  how are you doing, really hoping things went well for you?

Sue
xxx


----------



## Jo

Sending lots of      to you all

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## sue93

just a quick one to say according to clinic i am still pregnant - am astonished, shocked and - of course - delighted. HGC has gone from 144 to 337 2 days later. Not amazing, but ok apparently.

Thinking of you all of you - and allison in particular - and keeping everything crossed.

Sue
xxx


----------



## Babyk

Sue thats great news well done you will just have to take things easy for the time being.

Alison thinking of you hope everything turns out OK just keep thinking    

Anne hope your taken good care 

Mel hope things went to plan let us know how you got on  

After a long discussion last night with DP i have decided to stick with my old clinic as after looking at the results of the other one I'm not to sure, the results for the older ladies were better but the results for the younger ones were shocking so i think better stick to the devil you know.

Well thats all from me just good luck to everyone and take it easy

Karen x


----------



## Anne_7

Sue - Congratulations that is fantastic news


----------



## MelMac

WOW WOW WOW     WOW WOW WOW  Congratulations Sue that's fantastic news, you must be ecstatic, I'm soooooooo happy for you.         

Allison, How are you doing, I hope you are still OK and had no more bleeding? it does very much sound like and implantation bleed to me, here is lots of   and sticky vibes for you.

Karen, I'm glad you have come to a decision at least that is one thing of your mind you can now relax and wait for your appointment.

Anne, how are you feeling here is lots of   and luck for you too.

Sorry I wasn't around when all the drama here was happening  , I had my ET on Tuesday, I had 1 extended blast, 1 blast and one not quite there, put back.  I then had to go back in yesterday to have Ivig, and this took 6 hours, so I could read all your messages on my Blackberry but I couldn't post.  So I have been with you all the way just not able to respond.  

My thoughts are with you all at the moment, take care and rest up.

Mel xx


----------



## sue93

so pleased to hear from you mel - have been worried for you. That's great news re your embies, some really good ones there then? How are you feeling? NOt too sore i hope. What's an Ivig? (am i being dense?). 

hi karen - i think mel's right - i know I found it really hard when i was dithering between leaving the old clinic and trying a new one (thought i wanted one that did PGS at the time). Felt much better once I'd made my mind up. And I really do sometimes think better the devil you know (or hopefully angels - definitely in my case!)

thanks for the congrats Anne - how are you feeling at the moment? Hope you're coping with the 2ww. It's dreadful. Brisbane eh? Spent a month there years ago and LOVED it (not that I'm trying to gatecrash Alison's invite   ). I always felt if i'd been younger (or had a skills that gave me enough points) then I'd have moved to Aus in a flash. Brighton will have to do for now tho!

Allison - am thinking of you loads. lots of love and hugs. 

lots of love
Sue xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Sue, Ivig is intravenous immunoglobulin, it is a drip which together with saline is given in the arm, and in my case over a period of 6 hours.  It is supposed to be for immune issue as I had the "Chicago tests" which came back that I have raised NKCs, so IVIG treatment is recommend at my clinic although it is not a recognised treatment it does seem to work in some cases. I think it is also used for treatment in some cancer and other serious illnesses.
x


----------



## sue93

hi mel - thanks for the explanation - i'd never heard of it. Hope you're managing to get some time with your feet up doing nothing

Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

Sue so pleased for you....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

Just want to let you know that our test is negative.  I'll be back when I can but just need a few days away.  

Thinking of you all at this time
A xx


----------



## sue93

oh allison, i'm so sorry. Lots of love, look after yourself and rest up, you've had a really hard time.

Sue xxx


----------



## MelMac

Oh Allison, I really am so sorry.  Please take care of yourself    
I know there is nothing that any of us can say other than that we will be here for you if you need us.
Love
Mel xx


----------



## Jo

Alison
I am so so sorry to read your news  

Stay strong, and what an amazing woman you are, I have read your signature at the bottom 

You deserve things to change.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MelMac

Hi Sue, Anne and Karen, I hope you are all well.
Take Care All
Mel


----------



## sue93

hi mel - have been thinking about you and wondering how you are feeling? When's test day? - i'm not sure how it works with blasts? Hope you are feeling ok and not too stressed.

Hi Anne and Karen - have you got a test date Anne? 

hope you are all well, and you too allison if you are looking in - have been thinking about you loads - saw the addition to your signature and am very impressed at your determination. I'm sure you will get there.

lots of love 

Sue
xxx


----------



## Anne_7

*Sue* - After I had ET my doc said to come and see him in 2 weeks time, which would be 30th October! I would of thought it would of been earlier 

I'm not too sure when anyone else is testing, I'd better go back and check some of the old posts.

Just checked some old posts, Karens tx has been put off until Jan/Feb.

*Mel* - When are you testing? Hope the 2ww isn't too hard 

Hope all you ladies are having a great weekend.

*Allison* - You're in my thoughts...

Love, Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Evening Ladies

Sue how are you, how is the sickness? I bet you have never been so happy to feel unwell  

Anne, how are you feeling have you had any symptoms of any sort, I hope you are holding up and away from the dreaded pee sticks  

Hi Karen, I hope you are well.

Allison, if you are checking in my thoughts are with you  

My test day is next Friday, at my clinic EC day is day 0, I then had ET on day 5 and test day is day 15.  I'm not to bad a the moment, analysing everything as one done as this point in time.  I am having a lot of headaches, which I think is due to the Ivig treatment and today I feel a bit achy, which could be due to lack of doing anything physical.   Other than that I'm feeling pretty normal.  

I hope you all have a great weekend and I'll catch up soon
Mel xx


----------



## Anne_7

*Mel* - Headache sounds like a good sign believe it or not. Testing on day 10 which sounds right for day 5 transfer, that means I should really test Thursday 

I'm now on day 6 post ET and I don't have any signs. Yesterday I had a quick stabbing in my stomach, which I also had the following day after transfer. Doc did say that embryos start to implant 24 hours after transfer and heard many ladies say that it takes 6 days to fully implant. Away from that no signs what so ever

No pees sticks in the house 

I don't think we have been a lucky board so far  we must be getting some good luck coming our way soon.. It hasn't been easy at all. Dear *Sue* getting a BFP with a scare along the way, but it's all worked out good. *Karen* having to put off tx until next year and Dear *Allison*  how cruel can life be!

*Sue * - when is your first scan? Bet you can't wait to hear the heart beat 

Take care guys,

Love Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Hi Anne, are you going to wait until next Monday to test, cause that does seem like a very long wait? Here is lots of baby dust for you                      
Love to everyone else
xx


----------



## sue93

hi there all of you,

mel - headache is one of the things that was definite on both bfp cycles for me - sort of odd, background headache that came and went. Really hope it's a good sign for you. Hope you can hold out til Friday to test (not that I'm one to talk). Such a very hard time.

Anne - even further away for you - that does seem a long wait. Are you keeping the hpts out of the home (only way i could resist). I had 3 definite really sharp stabbing pains during the 2ww (but i guess like with all these things, we just don't know what's what). Thinking of you.

Know what you mean about the 'not doing anything' bit mel. I'm going stir-crazy. Usually out 3 times a day with mutt, and now haven't left flat (apart from clinic visits for blood tests) for 3 weeks. Am so neurotic i feel like I have to spend entire time with feet in the air   ... Have had a bit of a dodgy day today - really feel like i'm going to start bleeding again but hoping it's just 'one of those things'. Only time will tell. 

Love to Karen and allison too. 

Thinking of you all. lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Sue, I had never heard that about headaches, until Anne mentioned it, I do so hope it is good news, I had assumed it was to do with the IVIg treatment I had, with any luck it is a side affect of being pg instead   .  

I think you are doing the right thing in resting up, there must be so much going on inside you at the moment I'm sure it is one of those things, taking it easy is the best thing to do.  

Take care, and Love to Karen and Allison xx


----------



## Anne_7

*Mel* - Out of all my tx's the only time I had a BFP was the cycle with the headache.

*Sue* - I am so tempted to go and buy a HPT today for tomorrow morning... I'm starting to think that it hasn't worked. If i don't get that tingling feeling in the breast tomorrow morning then I know it hasn't worked.

Better get off to work.

Love, Anne X


----------



## allison kate

Thank you girls for your lovely messages and support    I'm tying to stay strong and find out a way to get through this but it has been really hard this time. I was so positive that this would be the one for us but for some reason it wasn't    

I've got a follow-up with my con in Luxembourg tomorrow and I'm going to ask him if I can have another laposcopy to clear up any endo that's hanging around and also if he'll work with me on the Chicago tests.  I really think this is the way I have to go for now as I'm pretty convinced I must have some immune problems.  We make great embies, they just won't stick    I've already got a follow-up telephone consultation booked with my Brussels con for Friday to see if he can make anything of this and I've arranged for a telephone consultation with Chigaco on the 2nd November.  I don't have time to waste, if I want to find some answers to our problems.

Sue...when's your scan hunni.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Mel...sounds like you've got some good symptoms there.  Best of luck hunni    

Anne...I really hope your (.)(.)'s are getting sore.  I'm praying so hard that this is the one for you hunni    

Karen...hope everything's ok and you're not getting too fed up with the waiting  

I'm around girls but on and off.  Thinking about you all, especially Anne and Mel, we need some more BFP's on this board     

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Allison - Could you forward me the details for the Chicargo tests as I am pretty sure that it hasn't worked.

Good to see you posting, but I think I'm getting ready to give up tx 

Love Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Anne, please try and stay positive, I had a bad day yesterday with some spotting and I thought it was all over, so I do know how you feel.
Here are some positive vibes for you and a big hug to try and cheer you up:


----------



## sue93

hi anne and mel - so sorry you've both been having a hard time.

I know it's hard to stay positive, but there is still a good chance for both of you.

I had no symptoms at all (bar the headache) in the first bfp i got Anne. And had brown spotting a couple of days before test day on the same one Mel - pretty sure it was implantation bleeding. So long as it's not a great big red bleed it could easily be. And even with that it's still possible (apparently - tho i still find it had to believe...). So it's still more than possible for both of you i'm sure.

Keeping everything crossed for you both. 

lots of love Sue xxxxx


----------



## MelMac

Thanks Sue, I'm keeping everything crossed.  

How are you, are you still having blood tests and feeling sick?
xx


----------



## sue93

hi there Mel - i'm still feeling sick and no more bleeding so a little calmer. I'm not going for more blood tests - all seems a bit of a hoo ha (hour's drive to clinic), and they said "you'll know if anything's going wrong" (a bit scarily) so am attempting to do calm (failing, of course).

Am really keeping my fingers crossed for you and Anne - it's such an awful time just now for you both.

Sending you lots and love and luck 

Sue
xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Good Luck Mel.... I've got a good feeling that it's a BFP for you today   The odds are in your favour..

Love, Anne X


----------



## MelMac

Hi Ladies,

Anne, thank you soo much, my test is in the morning, as soon as I know something I will let you know.  How are you feeling, are you a little more positive now?  

Sue, everything sounds good, it is a bit scary about the clinic expecting you to know what is what.  The sickness does sound good in a strange sort of way though   I hope you are resting as instructed.

Allison, How are you, I'm glad you are so positive, do let us know how you get on with your telephone consultation with Chicago.
Take care all.
xx


----------



## sue93

hi Mel - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. 

Anne - you too for monday - i have a good feeling for both of you

Neither of you been tempted by the hpts? Very impressed!

I've had another small bleed couple of days ago (which has taken about 10 years off my life), but came to nothing, despite a few little cramps. So am trying (and failing) to regain the small amount of calm I'd managed to build up over the last week...

lots of love to all of you 

Sue xxx


----------



## Anne_7

*Sue* -   sorry to disappoint, but I haven't been good   I have peed on the stick 2 times   The first time was on day 7 after transfer, which came up with the faintes line ever so I put that down to the hsg injection which I had taken 3 days earlier. I decided to go again this morning which would be 11 dpt and 3 days after hsg injection. I thought if I got another really faint line like before I know it would be a negative and it would be down to the drugs. Anyway, 2 lines came up straight away still faint but very clear and not as faint as the first one, so I am only confussed. I will do another test in the next day or two see if the line has gone or still there... I don't know why I do this to myself  I still don't have any symptoms that I had when I got a positive.

Love, Anne X


----------



## sue93

oh my god anne, that sounds very very hopeful to me. There's no way the hcg would still be in your system from the injection, and there's only one other thing that causes production of hcg... 

You really shouldn't fret too much (like I'm one to talk... ) about the symptoms - from everything I've read/heard they are different for every pregnancy (including during 2ww). Was completely different for me this time round to last, and both were bfp.

I'm so excited for you.

And Mel, keeping everything crossed for you this morning.

Sue xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Girls

I got a       

This morning has possibly been the longest ever, but the wonderful Mr T seems to have worked his magic again.  Thank you ladies for all your support over the last few weeks, it has been such a great help and I really don't know what I would have done with out it.     

Anne, I have everything crossed for you, Sue is right the hcg wouldn't still be in your system after all this time, rest up and look after yourself till Monday, but it certainly sounds pretty promising to me  .

Sue, I'm glad every thing is still going well, I promised myself I wouldn't test before my blood test was due and to be honest I wasn't actually tempted this time, so I haven't had any in the house even.  Here is some    to try and keep you calm.

Allison, I hope you are OK  

Take care all
xx


----------



## sue93

FANTASTIC mel!!!!! I'm so so pleased for you. Congratulations love. Now take a deep breath and do calm (yeah, like i am). That's so good - what's the next step with your clinic? - more blood tests or just wait for the 7 week scan? 

lots of love and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Sue
xxx


----------



## MelMac

Thanks Sue, I'm so excited I just don't know what to do with myself. 

Mr T (my consultant) hasn't had a chance to look at my results yet, but I think I have to go back for a blood test every other day for a few weeks and then I should be having a scan in three weeks.
xx


----------



## Anne_7

Mel.. Congratulations.. I knew you were going to get a BFP.

Quick questions for you and Sue.  How long does the HCG injection stay in your body?

Love Anne X


----------



## sue93

hi Anne - i'm very far from an authority on all this, but i was told when I tested that a week should see it gone (i think they err on the side of caution and tell people 2 weeks, but think it's probably to try to put people off testing early, understandably). I'm a bit confused tho - have you been having hcg injections during the 2ww? If so and you tested this morning, how long ago was the last injection?

Sue xxx


----------



## sue93

sorry mel - meant to reply to you too ...

Your clinic are very good on blood tests aren't they? Mine have just said sit it out til the 7 week scan now. It's true that it won't make any difference to the outcome. I'm not sure which is better tho - i guess you get the constant reassurance of seeing the hcg levels go up every couple of days, which will be great. Alternatively for me i guess i would just be having a nervous breakdown every 2 days (instead of a long slow continuous one...   ).

So so pleased for you love. And to be honest there's no reason on earth why you should be worrying as there's no history of m/c. You'll just have a fantastic, straightforward, lovely pg!!

lots of love again - so pleased for you

Sue xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Sue - Silly me I've been saying hsg when I mean HCG.  We get them on day 4 and 8 dpt. I believe it should be out of your system by day 4, but then what do I know 

Love, Anne X


----------



## sue93

oh love, i know, ive even called it hgv in the past...

how many days since the last injection? xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Anne, Thank you very much.    

From what I understand HCG is definitely gone after 10 days max, so you should be well and truly clear by now.

        

Sue, my clinic is very good with the monitoring, I hope you are not having too much of a nervous breakdown   but I think I am begining to understand, my DP keeps saying to me calm down you have a long way to go, and I now he is right but I am just so excited at the moment.

xx


----------



## sue93

mel - there's no reason on earth not to just enjoy that excitement love - it's a fantastic time and you should just really really enjoy every second of it. Even with my history i've decided that the best thing to do is to just try to go for it and be positive...

Anne - i've just realised it's the middle of the night for you love isnt it? Hope you're getting some kip now and as mel says, it DOES sound really good news... let us know how you're getting on

hi Allison and Karen if you're popping in - really hope you are doing ok 

lots of love xxxx


----------



## Anne_7

Quick update.  It looks like you can pee on a stick four days after hcg.  So it's another BFN for me 

Sue - Didn't sleep to well, but I was also thinking that 2 out of 5 BFP odds are good for over 40's

Love, Anne X


----------



## sibbs

Hello.

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 

But Mel has right given me hope!!!!  cos i'm on my 3rd IVF cycle, ET 7 days ago, and have had a slight headache on occassion ever since, and Mel reported having a headache and is now happly preggers,  and she is the same as age me, so these are omens I like!  

Mel hope you read this,  I am also at Holly House and will probably go ARCG if this fails,. I take it you would recommend it?? How long was the waiting for an appointment?

Good Luck to all,  and I hope to read many more happy stories

much Love

xx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Anne, don't give up hope just yet, you still have until tomorrow for you proper test, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Take care    

Hi Sibbs, of course we don't mind you joining, welcome on board.   I do hope everything goes well for you this time, and hopefully you will never need to go to the ARGC.  I really did like everyone at Holly House they were all so nice, unfortunately my treatment just didn't work for me there.  

But for anyone reading this I would definitely recommend ARGC, they currently have a 12 week waiting list but you can sometimes get a cancellation which I did and managed to get in after a bout 3 weeks.  The clinic is nothing like Holly House and at time appears rather chaotic but believe me they certainly know what they are doing and as with Holly House all the staff are lovely.

The service at ARGC is very thorough, and each treatment is totally geared to you and your daily blood test results.  Sibbs I do wish you all the very best and hope that you don't need to go anywhere else.  Keep us posted as to how you get one.           
Mel xx


----------



## sibbs

Well, I did a test today,  test day should actually be tuesday,  but in the real world,  I am due on today, so I thought I would try,  hoping to get a faint line,  but no,  only one line,  so not pregnant I think.

am so fed up and feel such a failure. i will do another test on tuesday,  but I don't hold much hope.  I'll contact ARCG to get an appontment.  Daily blood tests!!! I hate blood tests as well.   

Thanks for reply Mel

xxxxx


----------



## MelMac

Sibbs, Please please don't feel a failure    , if it hasn't worked then you mustn't blame yourself.  The lady that was doing the 2ww diary at the same time as me tested 3 days before her test was due and that was negative but then on the proper day it turned into a positive.  Don't give up just yet, and if it hasn't worked this time then it isn't your fault.  There are so many things against us when going through IVF it could be any number of things, not the right drugs or just not a good month. The main thing to remember is that it isn't your fault, our treatment is completely in someone else's hands.

Please try and stay positive     

Take care
Mel xxx


----------



## sue93

hi all of you -

hi Sibbs and welcome, so sorry you are feeling it's not worked, but as Mel said, there's lots of women on these boards who get negatives before their tests days, then BFPs on the day. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Thinking of you Anne - it must be heading for morning where you are so guess you will be heading off for your test. Fingers crossed that you are wrong.

How are you doing Mel? Good, I hope. I'm kind of steering clear of FF a bit as I'm so neurotic at the moment i always seem to stumble across something to make me even more scared  . So if I don't show up regularly, I'll be thinking of you and hoping you are enjoying every minute.

Karen and Allison - hope you are doing ok girls, lots of love

Sue
xxx


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Sorry I haven't been around girls but not only was I trying to get over the past couple of weeks but my internet system crashed and I've been virtually computerless for the last week.  Very annoying!  

Anne hunni....you're so in my thoughts at the moment and I'll be praying that when I wake up tomorrow you will have posted some good news for us.      I know you think it's over but I really do believe in miracles hunni and I just hope you will be blessed with one this time.  (I sincerely hope you don't need the Chigaco details hunni but let me know if you do    )

Mel...what wonderful news hunni          You must be over the moon.  ARGC really are wonderful aren't they.  Best of luck hunni and here's to a wonderful eight months    

Hi Sibbs...lovely to have you on the board and I'm so sorry we weren't around to help you through your tx.  Praying that you will get your second line on your official test day    

Sue....when's you first scan hunni?  Hope you're managing to stay calm!!!

Well I've had my follow-up appointments with both the con in LUu and Brussels and they are both happy for me to have the immune testing done in Chicago.  My con in Lux thought it was a great idea and said he would support whatever the outcome was.  It looks like we will have another try in January and do long protocol again this time, hopefully including whatever the immune tests throw up.  Feel very up and down about the whole thing but feel I have to give it one last try  

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Babyk

Hi Girls just had a good old catch up on whats been going on as I ve been on my Hols Tenerife nice to get away.

Alison I'm so sorry to hear your news there is nothing i can say that could possibly make it better but take care of yourself and good luck with the tests. x

Anne again so sorry just don't give up x

Mel congratulations fantastic news I am so happy for you.

Sue I am gathering its a BFP for you just cant seem to find your post announcing it would somebody just clarify this one for me and if so EXCELLENT. 

Welcome Sibbs and fingers crossed for Tuesday.

First day back to work for me and I have a little bit of a hangover as it was my sons 11th birthday and my nephews 3rd and we had a party more adults than children it was good fun
but i always seem to have 1 glass too many.  Anyway best do some work take care everyone Love Karen x


----------



## sue93

hi girls - i've been avoiding FF a bit as I always seem to stumble across something which just makes me even more paranoid than i am already (hard to imagine, i know). 

But couldn't resist responding to you Allison (i've got this thread on notify) - so nice to hear from you love. And has anyone ever told you what an impressive woman you are? So sweet of you to still be concerned about others, given the awful time youve had. Sounds like you've got a good cons there love. Fingers crossed that the chicago tests help and you get brilliant news in january. Will be thinking of you.

And hi Karen - good to hear from you. Yes, I got a BFP. I know, I'm being a right old misery guts aren't i?, when I should be over the moon... Just very, very scared the whole time (after the last m/c). Guess this will wear off as time passes (hopefully). I was tickled by your hangover after kids' party! Always used to make me laugh with my nieces' birthday parties - esp as we were all really young then, we had no control whatsoever and were always totally hammered. How irresponsible! Now they're the ones getting hammered... (20 and 17). I have such a clear (well, actually very blurred ) memory of the eldests' 1st birthday   

Anne - how are things love? Thinking of you.

And Mel - are you managing to relax and enjoy yourself? Hope so!

My scan's a week and a half off - 9th november. About 7.5 weeks. Think i mentioned before that the m/c started after this scan last time, so - weirdly - i'm rather dreading it. Madness i know as I'm sure it was just coincidence. 

Love to you all 
Sue xxx


----------



## sibbs

Thank you for all the mentions ladies,  but I’ve come on so deffo not worked again,  I am having rather a large glass of an expensive rioja as I type this

I rang ARCG today, they are sending me info, so I can fill in a form and get on their waiting list (gawd this infertility thing is common ain’t it!!!!!!)  Is there a thread for ARCG?  Silly,  but I feel disloyal to Holly House as they have been so nice. Ridiculous of me!!!! 

Allison tell me about these tests?  I obviously don’t know the half of it.  Whatever it is GOOD LUCK 

Sue – be happy – I believe believe believe in happy vibes


----------



## allison kate

Anne sweetheart....my thoughts are with you hunni  We're here when you want us   

Sibbs....so sorry to hear your news   I do know how frustrating and upsetting the whole tx business is but you will be in really good hands at ARGC....they are miracle workers and I'd go there myself if I lived in the UK.  They also work with immune testing and I think they do their tests with Chicago so no doubt you'll hear about it when you have your appointment with them but the chicago tests basically look for immune problems in the woman (evelvated NK cells etc.).  Quite controversal stuff but for me it's the last hope and I'd rather spend some money doing the tests than just keep throwing it down the tx pan!  Enjoy the wine for now hunni but I'm sure the ARGC will give you a VERY good reason to give it up for at least nine months!!!

Katen.....hope the hangover has disappeared!!! I've forgotten when you're starting tx next (sorry   )  What's happening with you hunni?

Sue....I know you must be worried after the last time (I would be too if I'd got as far as you!) but I'm sure when you've seen the scan and that everything is going well that you'll be able to start enjoying your pg.   

Mel...hope everything's ok for you hunni.  Any symptoms yet?

Well I've faxed all my papers off to Chicago, all 19 pages..they must have been   when they got to the fax machine    Keep getting paranoid that I'll get the timing wrong and miss the appointment but I'm sure on Thursday that's all I'll be thinking about!!

Love to you all
Allison xx


----------



## MelMac

Hi everyone, 
Allison, I'm glad you are back and being positive about the Chicago tests, I think it is the way to go, let us know how you get on.

Sue, I hope your sickness isn't too bad, although I have been told it is a very good sign.

Sibbs, welcome and good luck at ARGC, they are fantastic and can work magic as they have so far with me, I am also on another thread under general IVF chit chat and the just ARGC park 5 lots of the girls on there haven't started yet so you maybe able to find a cycle buddy there.

Anne, I am thinking of you, I hope you are taking care of yourself. We are all here for you if you need us. X

My levels are apparently pretty good and this morning's blood test showed my hcg levels to be 3468. I have been feeling pretty sick for a few days now, which as I mentioned to Sue they have said is good.

Take care all, I'll speak again soon.
X


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Mel...wonderful news about your levels..they sounds great.  When you do have your first scan booked hunni?

Sue...I won't be around much next week so I wanted to wish you the very best for your scan and hope you see a wonderful heartbeat hunni     

Karen....how are you doing hunni?

Anne....bless you hunni, you know my thoughts are with you   

Sibbs...hope you get your appointment with ARGC soon hunnni.

Well I had my telephone consulatation with Dr Coulam yesterday and she was very thorough with my medical records.  Basically she said realictically because of my age that I was in a higher risk group for cromosomally abnormal embryos BUT she thought it highly improbable that ALL the ten embryos I have had transferred through my tx's were abnormal (taking into account all the other eggs/embies I had as well) so the other alternative is immune issues/blood clotting disorders.  She has advised me to have the implantation failure panel and both DH and I to have Thromophilia panel test done to see if she can find where something is going wrong. She's sending a styrofoam container over and wants the blood transported back to Chicago so lets see how smoothly THAT goes with the Luxembourg authorities!!!  

Coming over to the UK this evening for a few days with my family, which I'm looking forward to.  I'm also presenting my first cheque to the breast cancer research charity I'm working with on Tuesday for approx £3,000. Wish it could be more but I don't feel it's too bad for six weeks trading.  Business has really slowed down and I'm panicking a bit at the moment (need to repay my loan so I can have more tx!!) but praying it will pick up for Christmas.  I've had some amazing letters and emails from women who are so touched by what I'm trying to do that is makes it all worthwhile, we just need to get lots more publcity!!!

Thinking of you all and I'll be in touch when I'm back from the UK.
Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Ladies

Hi Allison, I hope you enjoyed you visit to the UK, and congratulations on your first cheque presentation. I'm sure with Christmas coming up things will pick up.

Sue, How are you doing, I've joined you in the sickness gang, as I'm feeling really rough now and was actually sick this morning, hhhhmmm not nice!!!

 to Anne, Karen and Sibbs I hope you are all OK.

Just thought I'd update you on my progress.  I had my first scan yesterday and I am shocked but also very please to say that I saw two tiny little heartbeats.  MY DP and I are extremely happy but also still very grounded as I know it is early days, I just need to look after myself and keep my two little ones healthy and happy.

Take care all xxx


----------



## sue93

hi girls,

I'm so so pleased for you mel, that's fantastic news. You enjoy it.

I'm out of the running again I'm afraid. Scan same day as yours mel but sadly showed that it wasn't going to make it. No heartbeat and v undersize. Consultant said there was no way it was going to go on to be a viable pregnancy, so had d&c same day (couldn't bear to wait for it end like the last one - took 2 weeks of pain and bleeding last time).

Am exhausted and distressed with it all and think it's probably the end of it for me, and need to go on to find a way to be happy in my life without kids (something I really DO know is possible, just feels so hard to imagine at the moment). 

Am considering having multiple miscarriage tests but know in my heart that it's more than likely just down to age, and therefore just false hope.

Sorry to be bearer of bad tidings... lots of love to all of you

Sue xxxxx


----------



## Anne_7

Sue,

Just read your post... I am really sorry to read of your mc   If you're having multiple mc have you thought of having immune test done.  I have recently discovered through another clinic (alternative medicine) that my thyroid is too high where as with most of the western clinics would say it's within the normal range. 

Wish you all the best.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Jo

Sue
I am so sorry to hear you news  

If you do go on to have the tests done, I hope they find something that can answer why this has happened again.

I wish you all the best for what ever you decide to do.

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MelMac

Oh Sue, I'm so terribly sorry about your news, I know there is nothing that I can say to make you feel better, I just wish I could.  Anne is right about the further tests though, when you are feeling stronger it may well be worth investigating.

I can only give you a virtual hug and let you know that we are here for you if you need us.


----------



## allison kate

Sue my love...I just so, so sorry to read your news   I can't start to imagine how devastated you must be hunni.  Take time to grieve and come to terms with your terrible loss but I really hope, when you're strong enough, that you can look at immune testing.  There is a wonderful book by Dr. Alan Beer called 'Is your body baby friendly' that makes so much sense about the immune possibilites and gives hope to many. many women (of our age) who have had multiple losses and/or implantation failure.

The tests I'm having done are from Chicago and cover the whole spectrum of immune problems.  Please, when you're ready, if you want any information just let me know and I'll give you all the details.   

Anne hunni, sounds as though you've really got some great people helping you and it's really positive that they have found a thyroid problem, which can be treated.  Have you thought about going into the immune possibilites further just to see if there are any tweaks need doing before you have your next tx hunni?   

Mel..so sorry I haven't posted before now but I'm so happy to hear your news.  Two wonderful, strong heartbeats...you must be delighted.  Amazing ARGC hits the jackpot again!!!!  Congratulations hunni   

Jo...lovely to hear from you....how are you hunni?

NOt much news from me, been terribly busy with the business and have been having to do my accounting (boring!).  My blood samples are winging their way to Chicago as I write and should be there by tomorrow morning.  I think they took about 1/2 a pint from me this morning!  Need to get my telephone consultation booked for two weeks time to get the results and then we'll take it from there.....fingers crossed they find something wrong with me that CAN be sorted out!!

Sending so much love to you all and special hugs to Sue  
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Allison
I just wanted to wish you luck with your results, hopefully they will help as they helped me.  

We are moving on Friday so I will be off line for a while, but I will be thinking of you all, Take care.
xx


----------



## sue93

hi girls,

so much for me giving up...

Have been in touch with ARGC and think I'm going to have my final fling with them. I can't face another miscarriage, so will go for PGS (assuming enough embies) and keep fingers crossed.

Have you had your results yet Allison? Thanks so much for your sweet post. I've been very very down in the dumps, but seem to be lucky and have (generally) a relatively optimistic outlook on life. Was sitting with DP, mutt and alleycat all on the couch watching 'celebrity' (remind me to get a life) the other night, and thought to myself that if this is what the future holds for me, it's not such an awful option at all. I think i need to hold onto this as I go into my last try... (easier said than done i know). How are you feeling about it all now - do let us know how you got on with the tests? 

hi there Mel - hope the move's gone well and everything is going smoothly and happily for you. I'm sure it is. Lots of love.

And love to Anne and Karen too, hope you're doing ok girls.

DP has booked us 3 nights in posh cottage near st ives for next week, so I'm going to send off the forms to ARGC before i go, talk to my old clinic about forwarding my notes (hope they'll be ok with me...) and try to put it all out of my mind til after xmas (but know I will fail).

love to you all Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

Sue hunni....how lovely to hear from you   I'm glad you've had a chance to take stock and think about the future and I think it's wonderful news that you've decided to try ARGC....they really are amazing and I know they work with immune issues so hopefully they can sort out any possible problems you have in that area.  I was up in Holland this weekend with DH's family and his younger brother who's studying to be a doctor gave me a book on immune issues and it just makes so much sense, I really think it is something you should be looking at too.  Bless you hunni and have a lovely time away 

Mel...I hope everything is going well with you and you little bubbas.  How are you feeling hunni?  

Anne....thinking of you sweetheat, hope to hear from you soon   

Karen...how are you doing hunni?  Have you had your appointment yet?

Well I'm still waiting to get my results next week and then we'll know where we stand but still hoping for our tx in January.  DH and I have decided to fly away for Christmas this year and so we've booked 18 days in South Africa, leaving on the 12th.  Very excited about the trip and having a very strange Christmas in the sun.  My natural father, who I only met a year ago is living there at the moment with his new wife and so we will be spending Christmas with them.  The last time we spent Christmas together was 41 years ago when I was still in my mother's tummy...how strange life is sometimes.

Big hugs to you all
Allison xxxx


----------



## sue93

hi everyone,

Alison, just saw your post on the thread of the woman who's looking for mr right and thought i'd pop in here to say hello. Any news on your chicago tests yet? Very jealous of your flying away for xmas - must be great to be in touch with your father - that must have been (still be?) very emotional. Enjoy it love. You will have a brilliant time and come back all geared up for 2007 I'm sure.

I've heard secondhand on the ARGC thread (mainly lurking, too scary for me at the mo!) that Mel is doing fine which is fantastic news. If you're looking in Mel, hi and hope you're not too exhausted after the move.

Anne and Karen - hope all is well with you.

Driving down to Devon where DP lives this afternoon, then both off to Cornwall for weds-fri. Can't wait. We've spent most of the last few weeks together since the mc (we both work for ourselves and can work from both places) but for various reasons have had to have the last few days apart. I really struggle with it (which is kind of nice to know, as have always slightly worried that I'm a bit of a commitment-phobic - too many male hormones or something!). Need some nice time together i think - it's all a bit unbalanced since the second mc. I swing wildly from wanting to start tx again tomorrow, to never wanting to think about it EVER AGAIN. I'm 44 in March and part of me really thinks i should let this go. But then i think well i've got pg twice in the last 4 months... and over and over i go. Stewart (dp) deals with it by sailing (has just booked himself into a kite-surfing class - at 55 for god's sake ) and walking and knocking down walls and I just want to talk. Men and women eh?

Anyway, enough of treating you all as my counsellors (takes me back... ) hope you are all well, lots of love, let us know when you get the test results back Allison

Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate

Hi Sue 

How lovely to hear from you!  I'm sort of lurking about at the moment too...don't really know what to say at the moment.  I understand exactly how you feel at the moment, wanting to try again straight away but also not ever wanting to have to go through all this sh*t again.  I think you have to keep faith that you ARE getting pg, you just have to find the way to tweak whatever it is to make sure your little one stays.  Easier said than done I know but the ARGC are just the right people to help you find your answers.  You and DP must be going through so many emotions right now and it's good that you are having some time away from the normal routine of life.  Talk all you want my love, we're here when you need us  

I've got my phonecall with Chicago on Thursday evening (9pm).  The last few days have been particuarly difficult and I just can't consentrate on anything (the business is really suffering!).  Like you I'm trying to plan my next tx but half of me just says 'I can't put myself through this anymore.'  the last tx I really saw my little ones in my head but right now it feels as though I will never find my dream. My SIL (half-brothers wife) is just about to have her third (got pg about the time I had my m/c) and I just can't bring myself to contact them and they are such lovely, caring people.  Sometimes I just want to curl up into a tight ball and just hide away. The house feels so empty without my children's laughter.  I suppose once I know what's happening with Chicago I will be able to focus more but right now it all seems a million miles away!

Great news about Mel, it's lovely to hear she's doing fine.  Mel if you read this, then do pop on and let us know how you are  

I've been in touch with Anne as well and she's doing ok.  She has another appointment re her thyroid to see how the tonic is doing and hopefully she can start tx again in January.  Anne hunni.....thinking about you 

Any news from Karen?  I'm sure she must be having her appointment any time now.  Best of luck hunni   

I'll let you know about the Chicago results and I have an appointment booked with my con in Lux next week to talk about the results.  Have a lovely time away Sue and make sure you have some real good 'me/us' time.

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## MelMac

Hi Ladies
This is the first time I have been on FF for ages as we have just moved and been pretty busy up until now.  I am well, after a bit of a scare on Sunday night but I had a scan on Monday and everything is fine.

Sue, I really think you are doing the right thing about the ARGC, Mr T is an amazing man and I'm sure he will do everything he can to get you your dream.  I'm glad that you and DP are getting on so well, bad news does put things in to perspective sometimes and often for the best.  Don't be afraid to join in the ARGC thread, they are a great bunch and will always help you out with good advise.

Allison, I wish you all the best for your phone call on Thursday evening.  I know exactly what you mean about not knowing whether to go on or not as that is how I felt before this last treatment, but I think in my heart I knew I wouldn't be able to leave it has I not been so lucky this time round.

Anne, I'm glad things are going well for you, take care and look after yourself.

Hi also to Karen.

Take care Ladies and I'll speak to you all soon
Mel xx


----------



## allison kate

Hi gilrs 

Mel...lovely to hear from you. Hope the scare didn't upset you too much and glad to hear everything was ok on Monday.  You must be about ten weeks now aren't you?

Sue....hope you managed to have some quality time down in Cornwall.  What part do you go to?  When I as a kid we always went to North Cornwall to a little fishing village called Port Quin near Polzeath, Rock area.  It's so beautiful down there.  Big Hugs to you hunni   

Anne....nearly time for your next appointment, please let us know how you get on hunni   

Well I had my telephone consultation with Chicago last night and I'm trying to make sense of it all.  They are faxing through the results today so hopefully it will be easier to understand.  Basically I've tested normal on all immune issues (good news!) but on the Thrombophilia panel both DH and I did, we both tested positive for a gene mutation, which can lead to Homocysteine (I think!) which can be treated with high dose folic acid and vit B complex.  I also tested positive to PAI1 (blood clotting disorder) and she has prescribed Metformin.  She believes that if this doesn't work then our only option is to use donor eggs as the problem must be age related but as she said, at least we have found something that is treatable and gives an explaintation for why we have implantation problems.  I'm seeing my con on Wednesday so hopefully can start on the Metformin straight away.

Well first day of December, can't believe this year is nearly over.  Can't wait til next week when we can get some sun on our faces.  Anne I bet it's really hot with you at the moment!

Speak soon girlies
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

hi all - 

Allison - how did you get on with your cons yesterday? Been thinking about you. Very good news that they have found something treatable - i'm really pleased for you. Your persistence will pay off in the end I am sure.

We had a good few days down in Cornwall. Back in Devon now but heading back to hove tomorrow. Sometimes I feel i spend my life in the fast lane of the M27! We are finally almost agreed about living together (only 5 years down the line). This is inevitably going to mean me giving up my fast-living city ways (ha ha) and move to rural idyll (ha ha again) with his nibs. To be honest it does feel right (but will rent my flat out rather than sell it so i have the option of running screaming back to civilisation!). It's SO WILD here at the moment tho, it is lovely.

Obviously there will be no moves afoot until I've done my argc thing (whenever that might be!). 

Hope you're all doing ok girls, let us know how you got on Allison

lots of love, Sue xx


----------



## allison kate

hi Sue   Lovely to hear from you and that you had a good time in Cornwall.  Sounds as though you had some pretty life changing thoughts while you were there but I think it's FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!  Go for it hunni!!!!!!!!!!!  I've done the fast lane for many years and now I do the slow lane and as long as I can get my fix of city living from time to time then I love this lifestyle.  It's sooooooooo much easier!

Well I've started on the Metformin and so far *touches large piece of wood* so good.  A few rumblings 'down there' but nothing that can't be controlled    Thouroughly p*ssed off though as I've had my confirmation for tx through from Brussels and they're now saying I can't start tx until my AF in February, which won't be until the end of Feb...all because the f*ing dr forgot to put my appointment in the schedule when I spoke to him in October.  I've sent them a long, stinky email and am waiting to hear back today otherwise I shall ring and get very hormonal!!!  I'm really finding it hard to hold things together at the moment and the thought of having to wait ANOTHER month means I'll be 41 before EC and I'll be in my 2ww around the same time I had my m/c last year....I'm just about on the brink of losing it all together.  A month might not seems a big deal to them but to us goldies every month counts!!

Mel, Anne, Karen....hope you're all doing ok  

Love to you all
Allison xxxx


----------



## sue93

oh Allison, I do feel for you love. Be as hormonal and stroppy as necessary to get that earlier appointment if you possibly can. So annoying when it's down to ineptitude. When were you hoping to start? So know what you mean about every month counting.... Don't be hard on yourself for feeling like you are losing it sometimes - it's impossible to be 'strong' and 'coping' all the time love, especially when you;ve had a disappointment like this. I sometimes think i should do more weeping and wailing etc, but for some reason can't bear to do it. Hmmm...

ARGC rang yesterday with a cancellation appointment for a fortnight today (sent a pitifully desperate covering letter with the form, which may or may not have done the trick). DP is, frankly, not happy. Feels its much too soon since the miscarriage (not even had AF yet since), but I honestly don't feel I've got time to do a period of grieving. 44 in march for god's sake! Anyway, it's (sort of) cheered me up. Just wish he could be more enthusiastic - which is really mean of me, given that I really did force the issue of trying again when he's not keen - thinks it will end in yet more heartache and is worried about how I'll cope. He's incredibly good-natured, given all that. He can't come to the appointment (picking his ma up for xmas) so I will go alone. Which (rather disturbingly) I'm quite pleased about. Sometimes feel I have to be so careful to consider his feelings (which is right, i know, but will be nice not to bother!). Enough of my moaning...

Good that you've started the metformin, hope it stays ok love. Let us know how you get on with that appointment.

Mel's posted on the ARGC thread and is doing fine - good scan with both bubs looking really good. So pleased for you Mel, if yr looking in here.

love to all 

Sue
xx


----------



## allison kate

sooooooooooo relieved, just got off the phone to Brussels and the nurse had got it wrong. She hadn't noted that I'd agreed january with Dr C and so she put Feb. So it looks like I'll be doing short protocol starting around 20th january. Hopefully by then the Met will have done it's best (or it's worst!) and I'll be fit to go. Just can't get my head round much at the moment, can't even think about packing for hols and the business is really slow at the moment......NEED NEXT YEAR TO BE *THE* YEAR WHEN IT ALL COMES RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!

Sue, great about the appointment, take it, take it, take it!!!!!!!! Any opportunity to talk to the ARGC is worth grabbing and perhaps they can give you something to get the old witch flowing again  I know it might seem early days but you're like me, you need to be DOING something. Get all your questions written down and talk about the immune possibilities, please hunni. The very best of luck, I really hope they can give you some hope!

Great to hear about Mel....wonderful news about the bubbas
Love to all
A xxxxx


----------



## sue93

brilliant news Allison - that's great! 20th Jan will come in a second with all the xmas goings on!

Have taken the argc appt - really pleased it's before xmas. Like you, just need to be moving on this. Will definitely ask about the immune stuff (did i tell you I've got an auto-immune thyroid disease? not sure if this makes it more likely to have immune issues with embryos, but def worth checking out i guess, also rhesus negative, and not sure if this has implications...) As you can see, all going round and round my head.

Am feeling a bit bad as I've had a really heavy week booze-wise (well, nothing compared to what I used to be like, but having not drunk a thing for 6 months, a few nights in a row having a few glasses has left me feeling really rough). Need to get back onto healthy living, desperately attempting to keep FSH below 10 (it was 9ish for last ivf, but between 10-11 for the first...)

Oh joy!

lots of love Sue xxxx


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a lovely Christmas.  Thank you for your wonderful support and strength through the hards times and your laughter too!

May Christmas be peaceful and may 2007 be filled with joy as your dreams come true.

Much love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

hi Allison and everyone else,

just to say happy christmas and thanks for all the support during a very cr*p time this year - let's hope that 2007 will be better for all of us (and just keep getting better for Mel  )

I've had my appointment at argc and it's full steam ahead for monitoring cycle starting mid jan, then (FSH allowing) treatment mid feb. Immune stuff all to be tested, PGS if embryos good enough. There's nothing more i can do really. Doc said my chances better than most 43-year-olds due to BFPs, but to be honest that's not saying much. So not holding my breath, but do feel i'm in the best hands.

Blimey - i know we've all said this a hundred times - but what a rollercoaster! Whatever happens I'm planning on being much happier this time next year (either by some miracle pg, or just recognsing that we can't always have what we want, and that i'm REALLY lucky with a lot of the things i HAVE got).

That's my latest drivel, for what's it's worth!  lots of love and happy christmas to you all

Sue xxxx


----------



## allison kate

Hi Sue hunni

Fantastic news about ARGC, sounds as though they are totally on the ball and as you say, you are doing absolutely EVERYTHNG you can. I have a very strong feeling you will have a happy healthy pg next time hunni.  

I know what you mean about planning on being happier this year, I'm also trying to fight to get my life back again. I've started exercising every morning and am trying to put a new 'life' plan into action....I've wanted it to include a family for so long but I have to start thinking about what else it could mean.  VERY SCARY but it will kill me if I just sit here stagnating!

Hope Mel is doing well?  Come and let us know how you and the twinnies are doing hunni!

Well I'm just waiting for AF to arrive in about two weeks and then, all being well, will start stabbing.  Sue I've been thinking about doing PGS, do the ARGC strongly recommend it?

Love to you all and I pray that the new year will bring you your dreams and hopes    

Allison xxx


----------



## sue93

Lovely to hear from you Allison - have been wondering how your doing.

Mel's doing really well - she pops into the argc thread that i've been posting on. She's had the nuchal fold scan and all was fine. Am so so pleased for her. 

Oddly over xmas me and Stew (dp) had a discussion about adoption. I'd always said i wasn't interested but oddly once we started talking about it was like an enormous weight off my shoulders. I'm not enormously gooey over babies, it's the older kids that break my heart when i'm out and about. And much as i would move heaven and earth (and bank balance) for my own bio baby (as someone on argc thread called it, made me laugh) - it's SOOO nice to think that there's maybe an option that isn't so damn time pressured. It would mean taking older kids due to DP's age particularly, with all the hardships that might mean, but nice to have it for the future.

ARGC were non-commital about the PGS, they think it would be a really good idea, but its apparently totally dependent on the quality of the embryos. I do know that my old consultant felt that it wouldn't help me (and i have a great deal of faith in his impartiality), so it might be that my embies weren't strong enough to survive outside the womb for as long as they'd need for PGS. Who knows... I just felt i had to have it there as a backup if at all possible. I would definitely do it if they said it was a possibility. In fact I'd be very nervous about having anything put back that had'nt been PGSd to be honest. We shall see...

Off to get my bloods done today to see what scary level my FSH has reached in the  last few months... Will you be on short protocol Allison, i can't remember what you did last time?

lots of love and stay in touch 

Sue xxx


----------

